# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  The Beaker phenomenon and the genomic transformation of northwest Europe

## Jovialis

Here are all 400 samples from Olalde et al. 2018 in Dodecad K12b format.

I haven't gotten around to labeling them yet. But here is a link to the supplementary information for the samples:

https://www.nature.com/articles/nature25738#Sec21

I am currently in the process of extracting more aDNA samples many other studies. So I will be moving on to them. Once I extract all of the files, I will relabel them accordingly.



```
E09537,15.44,1.07,0,0,21.21,53.83,0.43,0.03,0,0,6.07,1.92
E09538,6.17,0,0,0.28,39.13,29.52,0,0,2.1,0.4,21.11,1.29
E09568,0.31,0.17,1.65,0.42,38.06,43.05,0,0,3.63,0.9,10.46,1.34
E09569,8.36,1.44,1.84,0,34.15,42.57,1.92,0,1.04,0,7.05,1.64
E09613,13.86,2.37,1.07,0,30.24,44.28,0.92,0,0,0,6.02,1.24
E09614,11.31,1.2,0.6,0,33.9,46.37,2.02,0.08,0,0,3.06,1.47
I0257,0,0,1.05,0,75.94,6.05,1.63,0,0,0,15.32,0
I0258,0,0,0,0,66.22,13.15,2.69,0,10.84,0,7.1,0
I0260,0,0,0,0,72.57,6.38,3.68,0,10.34,0,7.03,0
I0261,0,0,0.99,0,66.63,8.75,0.73,0,14.27,0.51,8.13,0
I0262,0,0,4.55,2.31,68.76,7.86,0,0,1.88,0,14.63,0
I0263,0,0,4.42,0,76.53,3.99,8.94,0,1.37,0,4.75,0
I0453,0,0,1.44,0,68.35,3.9,0.13,0,7.32,0,18.86,0
I0455,0,0,6.32,0,70.81,10.64,0,0,0,0,12.22,0
I0456,0,0,4.2,0,72.16,18.05,0,0,5.23,0,0.36,0
I0457,0,0,0,0.83,67.15,12.52,0,3.66,0,3.46,12.37,0
I0458,0,0,3.76,0.18,76.34,3.61,1.68,0,8.46,0,5.96,0
I0459,0,0,3.52,0,67.65,15.15,0,0.18,6.89,0,6.61,0
I0460,0,0,0.22,0.05,75.94,12.49,1.53,0,4.78,2.08,2.77,0.14
I0461,2.96,0,2.58,0,55.22,24.4,0.9,0,4.78,1.26,7.14,0.78
I0462,7.59,0,0.31,2.26,44.61,26.8,0,2.29,8.85,0,6.97,0.31
I0518,0,0,8.1,0,59.12,13.42,0,0,2.36,0,16.99,0
I0519,0,0,7.56,0,64.95,10.09,0.33,0,5.62,1.16,9.56,0.74
I0520,0,0,13.8,0,66.89,10.94,0,0,8.37,0,0,0
I0823,0,0,9.33,0,64.96,13.25,0,0,9.04,0,3.43,0
I0825,0,2.73,8.8,1.16,78.61,4.35,1.13,0,3.22,0,0,0
I0826,0,0,1.32,0,73.13,17.11,0,0,0,0,8.18,0.26
I0839,0,0,4.92,0,63.47,22.8,0,1.64,0,0,7.17,0
I0840,0,0.15,6.14,0.19,69.4,8.24,3.12,0,2.1,0,10.67,0
I1381,13.64,0.85,0,0,30.53,51.38,1.92,0.91,0,0,0,0.78
I1382,13.38,1.66,0,0.14,30.09,47.16,1.65,0.79,0,0.13,4.45,0.56
I1388,0,0,2.3,0,59.39,21.76,0.81,0,7.46,0,8.28,0
I1389,13.64,0.48,1.34,0,37.12,43.47,0.36,2.42,1.16,0,0,0
I1390,9.91,1.27,0,0,33.4,46.97,0,0.31,0,0,7.34,0.8
I1391,11.13,4.27,0,0,40.65,36.26,0,0,3.82,0,2.44,1.42
I1392,0,0,3.98,0,60.09,13.81,0,0,7.55,0.95,13.28,0.34
I1553,0,0,0,0,60.2,17.79,2.7,0,2.43,0,14.13,2.74
I1765,14.62,0,0,0,31.55,48.56,0.16,0.9,0,0,4.21,0
I1767,9.62,0.1,0,0.29,37.24,44.1,0.28,0.43,1.08,0,6.5,0.35
I1770,13.04,1.35,0,1.22,32.54,48.11,0,0.6,0.74,0,1.96,0.44
I1775,10.51,0,1.9,0.09,34.35,49.95,0,0,0.25,0,2.14,0.83
I1970,0,0,0.07,0,80.81,4.2,0,0,4.08,0.7,9.69,0.46
I1979,0,1.03,0,0,44.29,20.34,0,0,8.11,0,26.09,0.14
I2364,0.04,0.24,2.2,0.33,43.27,22.09,0,0,9.98,0,20.76,1.1
I2365,11.64,1.5,0,0.65,31.92,40.4,0,0.81,1.9,0,9.12,2.06
I2416,4.42,2.18,0,0,48.88,37.29,0,1.35,1.66,0.4,3.82,0
I2417,18.31,2.3,0,0,26.21,52.21,0,0,0,0,0,0.97
I2418,12.4,0.63,0,0,33.29,49.36,1.61,0,0,0,1.77,0.93
I2421,12.28,0.3,0,0,38.28,44.6,0.49,0,0,0,2.23,1.81
I2443,14.1,1.9,0,0,30.56,47.79,0.78,0,0,0,3.41,1.46
I2445,10.27,1.51,0,0.24,34.19,47.37,1.83,0.14,1.25,0,2.48,0.72
I2446,9.93,0.38,0,0,44.94,41.8,2.64,0,0,0,0,0.31
I2447,13.42,0.72,0,0.11,33.57,47.63,1.01,0.86,0,1.08,0.56,1.04
I2450,14.73,0.85,0,0,29.03,51.6,1,0,0,0,1.89,0.91
I2452,11.28,0.65,0,0,33.45,50.01,0.98,0.38,0,0,2.5,0.76
I2453,13.29,1.05,0.08,0,31.04,46.94,0.93,0,0,0,6,0.67
I2454,15.52,0.2,0,0,31.12,49.93,1.03,0,0,0,1.62,0.59
I2455,9.42,0,0,0,33.34,50.25,0,0,0,0,6.99,0
I2457,10.64,0.2,0,1.21,32.79,50.04,1.68,0,0,0.92,1.63,0.9
I2458,10.35,0.67,0,0,40.22,40.8,1.74,0,0.32,0,4.84,1.06
I2459,15.12,1.01,1.31,0,27.69,52.42,0,0.93,0,0.86,0,0.66
I2460,19.53,6.56,0,0,20.79,46.5,0,0,4.94,0,1.69,0
I2461,14.07,0.86,0,0.94,29.73,49.18,2.11,0.54,0,0,1.61,0.96
I2462,8.52,1.12,1.18,0,45.45,33.73,0,0,2.08,0,6.9,1.02
I2463,13.78,0.51,0,0,31.67,49.38,0,0.16,0,0,3.7,0.79
I2464,6.91,0,0,0,34.03,48.8,0,0,1.08,0,7.97,1.2
I2477,0,0,5.36,0,60.4,6.76,0,0,8.22,0.7,18.23,0.33
I2478,4.97,0,0,0.15,47.73,28.87,0.74,0,3.49,0.84,12.34,0.86
I2565,14.77,1.64,0,0,30.28,47.92,0,3.92,0,0,1.45,0
I2566,10.46,2.85,1.35,0,35.36,46.44,0.75,0,0,0,1.03,1.77
I2567,11.59,0.85,0,0,35.33,48.57,1.13,0,0,0,1.05,1.48
I2568,9.42,0,0.58,0,40.38,43.74,1.35,0.24,1.59,0.88,1.36,0.46
I2569,17.71,0,0,1.83,40.35,35.7,0.2,1.05,3.15,0,0,0
I2573,9.17,1.4,0,0,37.25,42.64,0.69,0,0,0,7.85,1
I2574,16.36,0,1.5,0,36.31,39.9,1.7,0,0,0.23,4,0
I2575,0.38,0,0,0,45.74,53.89,0,0,0,0,0,0
I2596,15.63,0.99,0,0.29,31.17,49.12,0.06,1.04,0,0,0.81,0.9
I2597,12.48,1.79,0,0,32.07,49,1.04,0,0,0,2.58,1.05
I2598,14.24,0,0,1,30.29,49.29,2.93,0,0,0,2.25,0
I2600,10.57,0,0,1.65,36.4,46.75,1.68,0,0,0,1.56,1.38
I2601,11.76,0,0.07,0,37.07,46.89,0.54,0,0,0,2.02,1.66
I2602,12.32,0.37,1.12,0.59,37.52,45.24,0.3,0.16,0,0.47,0.02,1.89
I2604,13.28,2.01,0,0,28.82,48.62,0.99,0,0,0,5.01,1.26
I2605,0,0,3.36,0.38,66.07,12.15,0.56,0,6.73,0,10,0.74
I2606,0,0.59,3.36,0,66.72,10.19,0,0.03,8.25,0,10.64,0.22
I2609,13.8,0,2.1,0,30.77,46.91,1.91,0.15,0,0.07,4.3,0
I2610,16.43,0.28,0,0,31.91,48.61,0,0,1.18,0,1.08,0.52
I2612,5.27,1.42,3.19,3.76,25.43,54.93,1.38,4.33,0.29,0,0,0
I2618,13.2,0.12,0,0,35.97,48.28,1.2,0.01,0.26,0,0,0.95
I2629,2.29,0,0,0,63.8,18.1,0,0.97,0,0,14.84,0
I2630,0,0,4.13,0,66.89,9.03,0,0.09,7.45,0.32,12.01,0.09
I2631,0,0,5.05,0,65.99,13.28,0,0,5.75,0,9.47,0.46
I2633,0,0,4.55,0.13,64.48,14.07,0.2,0.29,7.32,0.11,8.44,0.42
I2634,0,0,6.63,1.42,60.56,11.65,0,0.21,7.56,0,11.96,0
I2635,0,0,5.08,0,63.3,10.42,0,0,7.31,0.94,12.53,0.42
I2636,0,0,4.36,0.41,65.99,10.89,0,0,6.85,0.42,10.89,0.2
I2637,0,0,3.17,0,65.44,11.19,0,0,6.21,0.3,13.22,0.47
I2639,10.18,0.88,0.86,0,31.15,48.9,1.42,0,0,0,5.89,0.73
I2650,0,0,3.6,0,64.85,15.06,0,0.23,9.39,0,6.75,0.13
I2651,0,0,5.28,0,67.31,13.08,0,0,5.34,0.15,8.63,0.2
I2653,11.64,0,0.45,0,40.23,42.99,1.16,0,0,0.73,2.42,0.37
I2654,16.22,0,0,0,35.39,46.28,1.24,0,0,0,0.02,0.86
I2655,9.88,0.61,0,0.39,37.2,45.77,0.76,0,0.29,0,4.27,0.82
I2656,14.41,0.27,0.15,0.33,36.45,41.99,0.72,0,0,0.03,5.39,0.26
I2657,0,0,3.84,0,65.61,18.75,0.32,0,3.85,0,7.63,0
I2659,0,0,4.98,0,65.79,15.78,0,0,7.85,0,5.31,0.28
I2660,0,0,4.32,0,68.75,14.77,0,0,4.52,0.27,7.04,0.32
I2691,0,0,5.04,0.34,65.83,23.08,0,0.06,3.58,0.52,1.54,0.02
I2741,0,0,4.63,0,62.23,9.82,0,0,7.24,0,15.85,0.23
I2786,14.38,1.1,0,0.94,26.33,51.44,0,0,0.03,0,4.5,1.28
I2787,19.79,1.5,0,0.46,19.01,48.01,1.28,0,0,0,8.74,1.21
I2796,0,0,0,0,57.31,14.89,0,2.25,10.42,0,14.25,0.89
I2859,10.56,0,0,0.4,38.13,46.08,0,0,0,0,3.83,1
I2860,10.65,0,0,0.43,40.71,43.3,0.3,0.51,0,0,4.01,0.08
I2861,11.51,1.21,1.31,0.68,36.58,43.3,0,0,0,0,4.66,0.76
I2932,0,0,2.95,0,65.62,15.14,0,0.09,6.12,0.44,9.38,0.26
I2933,0,0,3.3,0.4,66.45,15.78,0.28,0.26,8.81,0.49,3.98,0.24
I2934,0,0,5.09,0.58,64.14,13.86,0,0,6.81,0,9.19,0.32
I2935,0,0,5.91,0,65.55,11.56,0,0,7.61,0,9.38,0
I2977,0,0,3.13,0,67.51,12.21,0,0,7.31,0.22,9.22,0.39
I2978,0,0,3.99,0.13,67.17,11.95,0,0,7.06,0,9.39,0.31
I2979,0,0,4.36,0.21,66.98,10.95,0.1,0.26,6.65,0.11,10.17,0.22
I2980,0,0.04,6.13,0.31,64.38,11.27,0,0,6.77,0,10.55,0.56
I2981,11.38,0.98,0.76,0,36.76,45.11,0.82,0.01,1.71,0,1.02,1.45
I2988,0,0,3.88,0.45,64.68,9.42,0.16,0,8.77,0.13,12.34,0.17
I3041,0,0,3.88,0,67.42,20.4,0.07,0,5.38,0.2,1.6,1.05
I3068,0,0,5.03,0,65.04,11.36,0,0,7.25,0.84,10.48,0
I3082,9.37,0.09,0.4,0.65,39.07,40.87,2.98,0,0.33,0,5.28,0.97
I3085,0,0,5.87,0.28,64.09,10.5,0,0.1,8.06,0,10.89,0.22
I3130,11.91,1.17,0.45,0,38.59,43.83,1.12,0,0,0,2.1,0.83
I3132,12.13,2.01,0,0,34.18,44.97,0,0,0,0,5.14,1.57
I3133,0,0.05,3.55,0.08,64.03,14.6,0,0.14,7.11,0,10.34,0.1
I3134,0,0,3.62,0,68.98,13.24,0,0,6.68,0.2,6.98,0.31
I3135,0,0,3.51,0,65.88,26.23,0.42,0.4,2.61,0,0.54,0.41
I3136,0,0,3.67,0,65.93,12.38,0,0,8.39,0.01,9.63,0
I3137,0,0,0.33,0,65.46,19.96,1.12,2.12,0,0,11.02,0
I3138,0,0,2.26,0.3,64.61,12.25,0,0,9.97,0.48,9.55,0.57
I3255,14.61,0.76,0,0,34.94,46.64,0.47,0.87,0,0,1.09,0.61
I3256,13.59,0,0.03,0,35.75,46,2.95,0,0,0,0.43,1.24
I3528,1.06,0,0,0,33.2,48.33,1.39,0,5.63,0,10.02,0.37
I3529,8.4,0.81,0,0,36.1,40.36,0.16,0,2.1,0,11.03,1.04
I3587,15.74,0,0,0,56.06,10.37,0,0,0,0,17.82,0
I3588,8.94,0.96,0,0,42.43,33.73,0,0,0,0.78,12.54,0.62
I3589,10.6,1.13,1.67,0,32.4,42.17,0,0,0,0,11.51,0.52
I3590,7.68,0.88,0.29,0,37.97,32.38,0,1,4.03,0,14.9,0.87
I3592,0,0,0,0,24.09,40.73,0,0,6.81,0,28.37,0
I3593,4.91,3.03,0,0,36.62,28.16,0,0.68,6.5,0,20.09,0
I3594,0.67,0,2.24,0.65,47.75,25.01,0,0,5.36,0,18.08,0.23
I3596,7.24,0,0,0,29.21,31.12,0,0,0,0,28.64,3.79
I3597,9.23,0,0,0,35.26,32.37,3.26,0,5.47,0,14.41,0
I3599,20.87,0,0,2.12,33.44,29.94,1.6,0,0,0,12.03,0
I3600,11.98,0.26,0,0,33.83,43.7,0.65,0,4.5,1.21,3.87,0
I3601,13.85,0.78,0,0,31.53,45.39,2.79,0,0,0,4.32,1.35
I3602,10.1,3.72,1.18,0,31.86,50.86,0.95,0,0,0,0,1.33
I3604,13.28,0,3.35,0.18,37.98,33.24,0,0,0,0,10.57,1.4
I3607,17.71,0,0,0,40.24,28.03,0,0,6.63,7.39,0,0
I3874,5.77,0.32,0.81,0.47,39.46,40.05,1.07,0.56,0.8,0,10.47,0.22
I3875,8.18,0.07,0.01,1.5,40.92,42.65,0,0.02,0,0,5.94,0.69
I4067,5.34,0,6.7,0,25.6,49.99,0,0,0.24,5.79,6.34,0
I4068,13.41,0,0,0,32.42,50.78,0.94,0.87,0.11,0,1.17,0.31
I4069,10.15,1.02,0,0.26,32.79,50.75,1.27,0,0.06,0.08,2.84,0.77
I4070,11.76,0.45,0,0.74,32.4,48.13,0,0,0,0,5.6,0.92
I4071,12.12,0.7,0,0,34.19,50.08,0.26,0.14,0,0,0.79,1.72
I4073,12.27,2.51,0,0,30.08,49.84,0.08,0,0,0,3.98,1.24
I4074,14.41,1.05,0,0,30.94,49.82,1.81,0.02,0,0,1,0.95
I4075,13.93,0,0,0,31.29,48.95,2.09,0,0,0,2.72,1.02
I4076,13.67,1.69,0,0,29.73,49.16,0,0.3,0,0,4.97,0.48
I4132,16.83,0.23,0,0.39,34.52,46.89,0.16,0.97,0,0,0,0
I4178,8.81,0.14,0,0,31.29,45.78,0,0.46,0.76,1.32,10.04,1.39
I4229,0,0,4.43,0.17,62.61,15.51,0,0,5.18,1.28,9.82,1
I4245,0,0,1.92,0,72.88,17.08,0,0,3.2,0,4.91,0
I4247,0,0.21,4.81,0.27,69.95,11.42,0,0,6.22,0,6.72,0.42
I4248,0,17.25,5.69,0,14.7,29.26,11.93,0,8.72,0,12.45,0
I4249,11.09,0,2.75,0,42.03,34.25,0.35,0,0,0,9.53,0
I4250,3.49,2.12,0,0,41.27,42.41,0,3.19,4.5,0,3.02,0
I4251,5.26,2.61,0,0,33.5,45.95,0,0,0,0,11.82,0.86
I4252,0,0,2.07,0,42.56,32.93,1.44,3.5,4.49,0,13.01,0
I4253,11.92,2.36,0,0,33.96,38.46,0,0,0.75,0,12.09,0.45
I4303,0,0,4.71,0.75,71.04,9.31,0,0,8,0,5.73,0.46
I4304,0,0.06,3.34,0,69.23,11.6,0,0,7.32,0.26,7.4,0.79
I4305,0,0,2.7,0.08,67.83,11.4,0,0.04,6.61,0.03,10.42,0.9
I4308,0,0,5.46,0,76.45,2.93,1.47,0,6.81,0,6.82,0.06
I4884,13.65,0.93,0,0,29.57,50.5,0.69,0.46,0,0,3.29,0.91
I4885,7.91,0.38,0.97,0,35.71,32.69,0.1,0,3.35,0,17.65,1.23
I4886,5.87,0.93,0.87,0,34.97,37.55,0.93,0.66,1.28,0,16.66,0.29
I4887,6.84,0.84,0,0.02,40.33,37.37,0.42,0.8,1.6,0,11.27,0.5
I4888,7.04,1.24,0.63,0,35.83,40.58,0,0.1,3.82,0,10.22,0.54
I4889,12.13,2.46,0,0,36.67,37.98,0.44,0,0.41,0,9.05,0.86
I4890,1.46,0,2.69,0,41.77,33.77,0,0.84,2.56,0,16.91,0
I4891,7.79,0.03,1.75,0,37.08,41.1,1.33,0,1.22,0,8.79,0.91
I4892,11.72,0.97,0,0,31.56,49.89,0.53,0.69,0.42,0,3.18,1.04
I4893,0,0,1.82,0.02,53.81,1.96,0,0,13.64,0,28.34,0.42
I4894,0,0,4.22,0,55.98,2.53,0,0,11.98,0.04,24.49,0.76
I4895,11.76,0.17,0,0,32.7,44.41,1.53,0,0,0,8.73,0.7
I4896,7,0.42,0,0.48,32.91,38.56,0.52,0,3.93,0,14.87,1.31
I4930,0,0.78,10.86,0,42.63,0.07,0,0,8.95,0,36.7,0
I4933,0,0,31.62,0,34.07,0,0,0,0,0,25.99,8.31
I4936,12.46,0,18.58,0,50.58,11.66,0,0,0,0,6.73,0
I4945,8.93,0.42,2.37,0,38.15,34.38,0,0,0.86,1.19,13.7,0
I4946,12.18,0,0.91,0,38.83,37.58,1.44,0,0,0.68,8.39,0
I4947,5.37,12.27,0,0,51.61,25.04,0,0,0.71,0,0,5.01
I4949,0,0,5.74,0,71.4,19.3,0,2.12,1.44,0,0,0
I4950,17.23,0.64,0,0,28.82,49.89,1.44,0,0,0,1.37,0.6
I4951,12.94,2.73,0,0,23.84,55.89,0,0,0,0,3.33,1.28
I5014,16.81,0,0,0,33.37,42.43,0,0,0,0,6.55,0.84
I5015,10.77,0,0,0,35.02,22.5,0,0.35,5.8,0,25.56,0
I5017,9.63,2.31,0,0,33.79,29.09,1.19,0,2.74,0,20.58,0.67
I5019,0,0,0,0,25.92,36.73,8.73,1.66,0,0,21.18,5.79
I5020,12.42,0.27,1.26,0,43.66,39.22,0,1.57,0,1.59,0,0
I5021,16.02,0,0,1.13,22.28,47.78,7,0.01,0,0,4.23,1.55
I5022,7.22,0,0,1.1,46.8,25.22,0,0,0.07,0,19.59,0
I5023,13.63,0,0.54,1.05,32.67,48.13,0,0,0,0,3.81,0.16
I5024,16.13,0.42,0.05,0,38.72,42.54,0,0,0,0,2.14,0
I5025,4.23,0.95,0,0,26.38,53.79,0.62,0,0.04,0,12.3,1.69
I5035,11.69,0,0,0.33,34.22,41.88,1.38,0,0.77,0,9.17,0.55
I5037,21.28,2.23,0,0,26.95,44.1,3.86,0,0,0,0,1.58
I5042,9.03,0.5,0,0,34.1,51.49,0,0,3.29,0,0.28,1.31
I5043,8.86,0.53,0,1.13,34.11,48.95,1.21,0.61,0,0,4.59,0
I5044,11.07,0,1.51,0,34.33,43.87,0.55,0,0,0,7.91,0.76
I5116,0,0,12.01,0,54.23,8.29,0,0,3,3.61,18.86,0
I5117,0,0,0.62,0,54.28,7.9,0,0,11.24,0.52,25.44,0
I5118,0,0,2.47,0.78,54.56,9.2,0.14,0,12.57,0.07,19.33,0.88
I5119,0,0,3.8,0,53.96,7.74,0,0,9.85,0,24.07,0.57
I5358,0,0,6.75,0,64.19,10.6,0.34,0,7.57,0.53,9.45,0.58
I5359,0,0,3.74,0,67.24,9.86,0,0,7.48,0.43,11.25,0
I5364,2.99,2.01,0.5,0,25.81,45.11,1.01,3.35,0,6.09,13.14,0
I5366,0,0,4.18,1.27,66.45,9.92,0.12,0,7.05,0,10.49,0.52
I5367,11.8,0.64,0,0,35.53,49.25,0.27,0.17,0,0,1.67,0.67
I5370,0,0,2.57,0,65.41,14.7,0,0,13.18,0,4.14,0
I5371,0,0,3.68,1.84,68.2,16.88,0,0,5.25,0,4.14,0
I5373,12.96,0,0,3.45,31.05,50.32,0,0,0,0,1.46,0.77
I5374,0,0,6.24,0,60.42,13.19,0,0,9.15,0,11,0
I5376,16.92,0,0,0.69,27.08,50.89,0,0,0,0,3.95,0.47
I5377,13.24,0,0,0.96,35.86,43.93,0.87,0.03,0,0,4.19,0.92
I5379,10.52,1.35,0.01,0.42,36.2,43,0.32,0,0,0,6.58,1.6
I5382,12.52,0,0,0,35.52,46.49,0.4,0.09,0,1.25,2.53,1.2
I5383,12.82,0.4,1.05,0,35.98,41.32,0.15,0.35,1.01,1.81,5.09,0
I5385,14.11,1.5,0,0,30.25,48.45,0.2,0.4,0,0.28,4.39,0.42
I5441,15.68,1.36,0,0,32.89,44.81,0.82,0,0,0,3.26,1.18
I5469,6.64,1.65,0,0,54.61,26.15,1.13,0,0,0,0,9.82
I5470,3.54,0,0,0,48.11,41.33,0,1.23,0,0,0,5.79
I5471,13.13,0.84,0.59,0.74,37.91,41.93,0,0.81,0,0,3.69,0.37
I5473,16.77,9.64,0,1.77,33.12,38.7,0,0,0,0,0,0
I5512,13.55,1.39,0,0,33.88,47.86,0,0,0,0,2.13,1.19
I5513,12.78,1.26,0,0.07,32.2,50.2,0.63,0,0,0.17,1.04,1.66
I5514,14.13,0.94,0.55,0,31.45,46.7,0,0.2,0.53,0,4.84,0.67
I5515,13.77,0.82,0,0,32.86,46.8,0,0,0.15,0.85,1.75,2.99
I5516,12.37,0.19,0,0,36.8,45.16,3,0,0.81,0,0,1.67
I5519,13.46,1.03,0,0,30.71,48.59,1.95,0.23,0,0,2.79,1.24
I5520,13.26,0.16,0,0,41.63,29.67,0,0,2.08,0,13.2,0
I5521,10.66,1.43,0,0.13,35.07,46.3,0.45,0,0,0,5.08,0.87
I5522,21.12,0,0,0,14,60.5,0,2.7,1.69,0,0,0
I5523,10.69,0.23,0,0.85,31.13,47.85,0,0.13,0,0,8.63,0.5
I5524,2.95,0,1.28,1.77,41.61,28.76,0,0,3.52,0,20.12,0
I5525,9.19,0.98,0,0,37.19,44.82,0.26,0,0.15,0,6.61,0.81
I5526,0,6.39,3.12,0,45.28,30.7,1.28,0,13.21,0,0,0
I5527,12.88,7.8,0,0,16.72,53.94,1.43,0,0,0,7.23,0
I5529,5.98,2.07,0,0,37.51,35.91,0.59,0,2.24,0,15.27,0.44
I5530,35.32,0,0,0,17.06,17.55,0,0,30.07,0,0,0
I5531,9.65,0.03,0,0.72,27.96,54.99,0,0.96,0,0,4.38,1.31
I5655,1.55,3.59,0,0,30.81,53.27,3.16,0,7.61,0,0,0
I5656,20.66,9.6,0,0,34.12,35.62,0,0,0,0,0,0
I5657,8.65,0,0,0,32.54,48.02,0,1.03,0,0,9.76,0
I5658,11.43,1.22,1.42,0,30.63,44.51,5.11,0,0,0,5.68,0
I5659,3,0,0,0,31.51,53.89,2.83,0,0.55,0.62,7.61,0
I5660,4.05,0,0,0,37.8,35.91,0,1.9,0.09,0,20.25,0
I5661,18.81,1.91,0.62,1.51,32.64,40.24,0.51,0,0,0.24,2.01,1.5
I5663,23.11,0,0,0,37.8,30.52,0,4.72,0,0.43,3.42,0
I5665,1.52,0,3.51,0.63,54.33,27.92,1.63,0,1.44,0.49,8.16,0.37
I5666,11.01,0,0,0,36.33,41.07,0.45,0,0,0,11.03,0.11
I5748,16.46,0.1,0,0,28.84,50.16,0.81,0,0,0,2.35,1.27
I5750,12.76,0.91,0,0,33.29,46.9,0.98,0,0,0,4.47,0.69
I5755,0,0,3.63,0.57,31.17,40.03,1.48,0,11.66,0,11.47,0
I5757,7.66,0,0,0,39.65,47.94,0,2.31,2.45,0,0,0
I5759,11.86,0,2.75,0,36.47,25.39,3.14,0,7.27,0,12.8,0.32
I5833,7.43,1.26,0,0,39.63,42.07,0.59,0.56,0,0,7.3,1.16
I5834,11.33,0,0,0.07,37,42.08,2.12,0,0.6,0.25,5.1,1.45
I5835,7.28,0.42,0.64,0,42.89,35.63,1.19,0.45,0.51,0,9.6,1.4
I5836,15.68,2.83,0,0.11,29.43,47.56,0,0,0,0,2.63,1.76
I6466,0,2.42,0,7.67,77.75,0,0,0,7.31,0,1.9,2.95
I6467,2.3,0,8.08,0,52.07,26.86,0,1.77,8.91,0,0,0
I6468,0,0,0,0,51.27,35.34,0,0,0,0,12.06,1.34
I6471,17.84,0,7.51,0.32,30.35,37.99,0,0,0,0,5.99,0
I6472,1.72,2.52,2.43,0,53.91,28.97,0,0,0,0,9.2,1.26
I6475,0,0,0.9,1.34,55.15,18.52,0,1.59,6.87,0,15.64,0
I6476,2.62,0,2.81,0,26.76,54.83,3.29,0,0.12,0,9.58,0
I6480,12.26,1.55,1.54,0.06,31.64,43.53,0,0.09,0,0,8.09,1.24
I6481,19.32,3.99,3.11,0,20.3,53.27,0,0,0,0,0,0
I6482,0,3.35,0,0,43.46,31.72,0.51,0,9.16,0,11.81,0
I6531,15.59,0.78,0,0.12,23.88,53.46,0.11,0.42,0,0,3.83,1.81
I6534,8.09,0,0.27,0,43.42,26.63,0,0,6.45,0,14.74,0.4
I6535,0,0,0,0,27.5,72.5,0,0,0,0,0,0
I6537,12.5,1.69,0,0,29.81,46.41,0,0,0,0,8.65,0.92
I6538,7.66,0,0,0,39.48,37.51,0,0,5.13,0,7.28,2.95
I6539,2.73,0,3.97,1.32,50.47,29.04,0.36,0.66,2.77,0,8.67,0
I6542,0,0,5.09,0.11,66.52,13.07,0,0.02,4.28,1.67,9.24,0
I6543,0,0,1.97,0,70.71,9.41,0,0,7.8,0,9.84,0.27
I6579,11.3,1.54,0,0,25.76,59.76,0,0.61,0,0,0,1.02
I6580,13.26,1.59,0,0,29.14,47.64,1.05,0,0,0,6.18,1.14
I6581,6.5,1.55,1.02,0,46.18,28.85,1.23,0,1.39,0,11.96,1.31
I6582,9.37,0.64,0,0.55,38.98,34.29,0,0,1.77,0.01,12.69,1.68
I6583,13.09,0,0.06,0.28,34.73,46.79,0,0.98,0,0,3.46,0.61
I6584,0,0,2.99,0,69.09,14.65,0,0.61,4.3,0,8.35,0
I6585,0,0,0,0,72.35,4.82,0,5.12,16.74,0,0.98,0
I6587,0,0.15,4.96,0,74,10.62,0,0,1.05,1.19,7.97,0.05
I6588,4.92,0,0,0,41.13,39.96,1.48,0,2.48,0,10.03,0
I6589,5.96,0,0,0,60.18,17.7,14.09,0,2.06,0,0,0
I6590,7.34,0.74,1.2,0.86,38.25,39.72,0,0.33,2.1,0,8.02,1.46
I6591,9.09,1.92,2.02,0,35.63,35.82,0.97,0,2.41,0,11.43,0.7
I6596,0,0,3.6,0,70.2,15.58,0.49,0,9.65,0,0.48,0
I6601,0,0,3.9,0.93,68.71,9.4,1.94,0,9.05,0,6.08,0
I6604,0,0,0.15,2.07,75.92,9.19,0.1,0,6.05,0,6.52,0
I6605,0,0,9.36,0,77.68,11.04,0,0,0,0,0,1.92
I6608,0,0,5.32,0,72.43,10.15,0,0,5.36,0.53,6.2,0
I6609,0,0,5.26,0,66.07,9.78,0.85,0.67,8.91,0.13,8.33,0
I6610,0,6.08,0,0,68.15,9.89,0,7.29,4.9,0,3.69,0
I6612,0,0,1.2,0,78.45,0,2.15,0,5.33,2.23,10.64,0
I6613,0,0,8.65,0,51.36,0,3.54,0,28.62,1.91,5.92,0
I6617,0,0,4.56,0,70.25,10.16,0.85,0,7.73,0,6.44,0
I6622,0,0,0,0,73.85,2.92,0.98,0,18.03,0,4.22,0
I6623,4.77,0.15,0,0,48.83,33.54,1.87,0,0.85,0,8.81,1.18
I6624,6.56,1.48,0,0,41.04,38.62,0,0,0,0,11.4,0.89
I6626,14.47,0,0,0,13.15,42.38,0,0,29.99,0,0,0
I6628,1.18,0,4.3,0,63.85,8.34,0,0,14.31,0,8.03,0
I6629,0,0,6.45,0,77.23,5.92,10.26,0,0.14,0,0,0
I6630,0,0,0.19,0,70.83,20.08,0,1.92,2.06,0,4.93,0
I6679,13.08,0,0,0,32.51,47.9,0,1.47,2.8,0,2.24,0
I6680,11.59,1.46,0.64,0,35.22,40.72,0.78,0,0.13,0,8.03,1.41
I6750,0,0,5,0,68.34,9.47,0.14,0,5.48,0,11.57,0
I6751,0,0,2.89,0.01,65.93,12.86,0.41,0,8.31,0,9.01,0.58
I6759,0,0,5.64,0.9,66.33,12.98,0.07,0.04,6.01,0,8.03,0
I6761,0,0,5.33,0,68.22,12.16,0,0,6.61,0.47,7.05,0.16
I6762,0,0,4.7,0,66.49,13.43,0,0,5.85,0.26,8.72,0.55
I6774,16.81,0.83,0,0,29.06,49.76,0.75,0.87,0,0,1.49,0.44
I6775,15.91,1.41,0,0,35,44.26,1.78,0.61,0,0,0.39,0.64
I6777,13,1.11,0,0,32.58,47.57,2.55,0,0,0.25,1.73,1.22
I6778,13.26,1.91,0,0,29.74,44.53,2.94,0,0,0,6.87,0.76
I7040,4.07,0,3.63,0,38.71,28.6,0,0,4.74,0,20.15,0.11
I7041,4.64,0,1.95,0,38.65,25.52,0,0,7.5,0,21.46,0.28
I7042,0,0,3.92,0.37,54.82,8.49,0,0.03,7.47,0,24.56,0.34
I7043,2.01,1.66,1.61,0,35.38,28.66,0,0,5.2,0.31,24.68,0.5
I7044,0,0,3.14,0.5,44.36,22.25,0,0,9.73,0,19.17,0.84
I7045,0,0.04,2.4,0,46.69,23.22,0.46,0,7.38,1.02,18.48,0.31
I7195,12.29,0.1,0,0,32.95,47.22,2.22,0,0,0,3.67,1.54
I7196,8.2,0,0.67,0,38.08,39.92,0.5,0,0.99,0.12,10.06,1.47
I7197,0,0,2.6,0,55.21,1.54,0,0.13,13.18,0.06,26.87,0.4
I7198,16,1.66,0,0,24.52,51.53,3.52,0.01,0,0,1.82,0.94
I7199,15.91,1.38,0,0.03,26.66,51.71,1.26,0.66,0,0,1.46,0.94
I7200,14.04,1.92,0,0,30.27,47.4,0,0,0,0,4.59,1.77
I7201,10.76,1.74,0,0.79,30.58,47.8,0.34,0,2.36,0,4.05,1.59
I7202,11.75,0,0,0.65,27.61,51.12,1.15,0,0,0,6.43,1.29
I7203,6.54,1.27,0,0,29.57,45.04,0.35,0,2.35,0,13.14,1.74
I7205,14,2.16,0,0,31.21,49.05,0.04,0.46,0,0,1.58,1.49
I7210,9.66,0.34,0,0.65,35.98,43.58,0,0.5,0,0,8.16,1.12
I7211,10.83,0,0.52,0,39.5,39.39,1.93,0.05,0,0,7.1,0.68
I7212,12.09,0,0,0.71,37.69,44.1,0,0.83,0,0,4.21,0.36
I7213,6.48,0,0,1.87,41.65,41.04,1.45,0.49,0,0,6.17,0.85
I7214,6.63,1.4,0,0.98,41.23,37.8,1.73,0,1.22,0,8.21,0.81
I7249,8.5,1.56,0,0,33.55,44.28,0,0.18,2.65,0,8.85,0.43
I7250,11.31,2.33,0,0,40.97,37.77,0,0,0,0,4.81,2.81
I7251,10.77,0.63,0,0.78,33.72,44.59,0.64,0.02,0,0,7.89,0.97
I7269,10.24,1,0,0,36.62,39.96,0,0,0.8,0,10.11,1.26
I7270,1.64,4.99,3.14,3.61,46.84,37.6,1.51,0,0.67,0,0,0
I7271,14.47,0,0,1.42,33.01,46.88,0,0,0,0,2.97,1.25
I7272,0,0,1.97,0,62.86,9.9,0,0.54,8.89,0.05,15.33,0.46
I7275,10.88,0.67,0,0,35.25,37.06,1.05,0,0.93,0,12.94,1.23
I7276,8.07,1.15,0.28,0.48,32.93,43.01,0.85,0,0.82,0,11.73,0.68
I7278,12.84,1.05,0,0.28,37.4,38.55,0.11,0.38,0.6,0,7.76,1.03
I7279,18.08,0.88,0,0,22.79,53.16,0.88,0.47,0,0,2.95,0.79
I7280,18.87,0.23,0,0.51,23.26,50.55,2.03,0,0,0,3.44,1.11
I7281,11.07,1.06,0,0,30.06,48.98,0,0,0,0,7.79,1.04
I7282,8.53,1.74,1.3,0,41.85,38.9,0,0,0.7,0,5.76,1.22
I7283,4.14,0.19,2.55,0.66,51.44,30.43,1.27,0,1.79,0,6.69,0.84
I7286,6.24,0.62,0,0,35.18,52.85,0.78,0,0,0.21,2.99,1.13
I7287,9.92,0.43,0.17,0,37.75,41.21,3.72,0.52,0,0,5.15,1.12
I7288,8.39,0.06,0,0.63,34.41,52.4,0,3.14,0,0,0,0.97
I7289,6.39,0,0.3,1.59,39.89,37.15,0.32,0.17,2.26,0,11.15,0.78
I7290,8.78,1.2,0.96,0,40.67,40.98,1.3,0.37,0,0,4.73,1.01
I7554,0,0.07,4.79,0,64.94,10.8,0,0,8.84,0.06,10.35,0.15
I7568,10.37,1.23,0,0.52,36.37,44.45,0,0,0.21,0.33,5.78,0.74
I7569,7.15,0,0,0,28.9,44.47,2.05,0,0,0,17.43,0
I7570,10.32,1,0,0,32.35,47.9,1.37,0,0,0,5.64,1.42
I7571,13.03,1.41,0,0.46,36.87,47.54,0,0.12,0,0,0,0.57
I7572,12.02,0.47,0.99,0,37.71,45.3,0,0.58,0.54,0.37,1.55,0.47
I7573,10.25,0.65,0,0,36.99,46.07,0.24,1.14,0,0,3.79,0.87
I7574,11.67,0.71,0,0,35.48,48.47,1.47,0,0,0,1.7,0.51
I7575,11.14,0.17,0,0.96,38.45,44.75,0.81,0,0.46,0,2.11,1.15
I7576,9.15,0.25,0,1.48,40.6,41.8,0.64,0,0.15,0,4.62,1.3
I7577,12.14,0.37,0,0,36.55,43.8,1.65,0.7,0,0,4.1,0.69
I7578,12.59,1.12,0.62,0,36.34,45.96,0.11,0,0,0,1.68,1.57
I7579,10.8,0.94,0,0,33.34,47.12,1.84,0.34,0,0,4.55,1.07
I7580,11.97,1.29,0,0,33.35,47.17,0.32,0.04,0,0,4.82,1.05
I7626,10.47,0.58,0,0,35.92,48.01,0,0.06,0,0.33,3.03,1.6
I7627,11.83,0.29,0,0,38.7,45.39,1.22,0,0.07,0,1.63,0.86
I7628,10.35,0,0.97,0,35.46,44.54,1.37,0.46,0,0,6.4,0.45
I7630,9.58,0,0,0,19.49,52.36,0,1.54,0,0,17.03,0
I7635,11.13,1.14,0.32,0.08,34.58,48.42,0.99,0,0,0,3.14,0.21
I7638,9.96,0.41,0.04,0,30.83,48.6,0.58,0,0,0,8.41,1.16
I7639,12.44,0,0,0,32.55,40.75,0,0,0,0,14.27,0
I7640,14.12,0.87,0,0,35.17,46.23,0.92,0,0,0,2.25,0.43
```

----------


## Palermo Trapani

Jovialis: Great work again. 

Target
Distance | ADC: 0.25x RC
I3592
I4930
I5530

PalermoTrapani
5.01410196
•
28.2
54.8
17.0

Average
5.01410196
•
28.2
54.8
17.0



Top 25 distances.

Distance to:
PalermoTrapani

14.59108975
I5015

18.59044647
I7041

18.69202771
I1979

19.68010163
I7043

20.20244540
I2364

21.13333386
I3593

21.65134638
I4930

21.80704015
I7044

22.22204311
I7040

22.36107108
I5017

22.60260826
I3596

23.79892224
E09538

24.26554965
I5759

24.31215334
I5524

24.55427254
I7045

25.88723431
I6534

26.13596373
I4885

26.31351934
I5117

26.33495396
I5119

26.50353561
I3594

26.77596123
I5022

27.17379252
I4893

27.17384220
I7042

27.39744331
I3597

27.83482890
I3590

----------


## Stuvanè

Distance to:
Dodecadk12bStuvanè

6.83624166
I7041

6.89893470
I7043

7.64956208
I5015

8.52155502
I3593

9.80402468
I7040

11.08336591
I5017

11.61995697
E09538

12.07800066
I2364

12.32941604
I5524

12.62724040
I1979

13.50762377
I4885

13.51127677
I3596

13.65098165
I7044

15.38975633
I3590

15.42814312
I5759

15.47870150
I3597

15.52451610
I6534

15.82479700
I7045

16.40372519
I5660

16.88515916
I4890

16.99036492
I3594

17.49940570
I5022

17.63851751
I5529

17.90779998
I4886

18.70593489
I4945




Distance: 191.1964% / 1.91196447
Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè | ADC: 0.5x RC

51.2
I7043



22.0
I5015



16.3
I4930



10.5
I6626






Distance: 81.1269% / 0.81126918
Target: Dodecadk12bStuvanè | ADC: 0.25x RC

27.2
I7041



23.7
I5015



22.5
I3592



19.4
I4930



7.2
I6626

----------


## Angela

Mine:
Distance to:
Angela

6.91508496
I1979

8.85386921
I7041

9.53460015
I5015

9.70940266
I2364

11.03841021
I7044

11.59871114
I7043

11.82352316
I7040

12.01978369
I7045

12.06772970
I5524

12.62737898
I3593

12.68267322
E09538

12.74579146
I5022

13.10172126
I3594

14.95318026
I6534

15.14890755
I5017

17.60525206
I4885

17.80424107
I5759

18.10725821
I4890

18.35248212
I3596

18.45196467
I3590

18.52055615
I7042

18.83179492
I5119

18.88592862
I6475

18.89500728
I2478

19.09083812
I6581





Once you get to 12...

So, the ones under 12:

11979 Parma Beaker. Not only that; from the coordinates it comes from the Val Parma (Casola, which I know well), just 18 or so kilometers north of the villages where my father's entire family has lived for as long as records exist. If half my ancestry comes from there, and I'm at a distance of 6.9, he must have been closer. Some of his ancestors may never have moved at all until the 20th century.
17041 Hungary. I'm assuming also Beaker, Budapest.
15015 Beaker Budapest 2360 BC
12364 Beaker Budapest 2204 BC
17044 Hungary, I'm assuming also Beaker Budapest
17043 Hungary, I'm assuming also Beaker Budapest
17040 Hungary, I'm assuming also Beaker Budapest

11979:Distance to:
I1979_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

6.41225389
North_Italian

7.96258124
TSI30

8.33685192
N_Italian

9.35095182
Tuscan

12.44011656
O_Italian

12.67692392
C_Italian

15.26536930
Baleares

17.51631525
Galicia

18.28987425
Murcia

18.80375229
Extremadura

18.93468510
Andalucia

19.62065748
Portuguese

19.85219131
Spaniards

19.91224498
Greek

19.91540861
Castilla_Y_Leon

20.62060862
Canarias

20.64057654
Sicilian

20.83635045
S_Italian_Sicilian

21.28416078
Cataluna

21.37968896
Spanish

21.81342477
Castilla_La_Mancha

22.09288800
Valencia

22.16342708
Cantabria

22.98751183
Aragon

24.18457153
Ashkenazi



The sample is one of the two females, bkz 12478 is the R1b male who was about 30% steppe. She was mtDna T2b3. I think she may be the one with almost no steppe, and 12477 was the female who did have steppe ancestry.

Does anyone remember?




Distance: 54.6951% / 0.54695064
Target: Angela

31.8
I5015



21.1
I3592



19.8
I4930



13.2
I0257



5.9
I3596



4.1
I3587



1.9
I4893



1.3
I6589



0.8
I1979



0.1
I5117




15015 Hungarian Beaker: 31.8
13592 Bavarian Beaker: 21.1
14930 Sicily Beaker 19.8
10257 Iberian Beaker-Barcelona 13.2
13596 Bavarian Beaker 5.9
13587 Bavarian Beaker 4.1
14893 Czech Beaker 1.9

I'm not going to bother with the smaller percentages; too tedious.

11979 only comes in at .9.

----------


## Duarte

Thanks Jovialis:

Distance to:
Duarte

9.38223321
I6534

10.02652482
I6581

11.02714832
I2478

11.27079412
I3594

11.39219031
I7040

11.56358508
I5759

11.64606801
I7045

11.76165805
I5524

11.78714554
I0462

11.86776306
I7044

12.09549916
I5022

12.16335069
I7041

12.63142114
I6539

12.73058129
I3590

12.92599706
I2364

12.93309321
I5520

13.09382679
E09538

13.16359753
I4252

13.57537845
I4890

13.61925108
I3593

13.99991786
I3588

14.20529127
I6582

14.25930573
I4885

14.27963235
I4945

14.61731165
I6482




Distance: 85.8055% / 0.85805458
Target: Duarte

25.2
I3596



17.8
I4933



11.2
I5469



10.1
I0462



8.5
I2612



8.0
I6585



7.8
I5470



6.3
I6466



2.7
I5663



2.4
I5530






Distance: 153.3904% / 1.53390387
Target: Duarte | ADC: 0.25x RC

28.7
I0462



19.0
I4933



18.8
I5469



18.1
I3590



15.4
E09538

----------


## Carlos

Distance to:
Carlos

5.92113165
I6581

6.62185775
I2478

6.99197397
I6534

8.05483706
I3594

8.38256524
I6539

9.08631939
I5524

9.31055852
I5022

9.54481535
I7045

9.58448225
I4252

9.62001559
I4890

9.63061784
I7040

10.57641244
I3588

10.62696570
I0462

10.71750437
I3590

10.81656600
I7283

10.86471813
I5520

11.09444456
I6623

11.11572760
I7044

11.20066962
I6482

11.22128780
I2462

11.41467039
E09538

11.52222635
I7041

11.67517880
I5835

11.71534464
I4945

11.74593972
I4249




Distance: 67.1476% / 0.67147560
Target: Carlos | ADC: 0.25x RC

26.4
I7040



25.6
I6581



14.3
I6539



14.2
I4252



14.2
I4936



4.7
I7044



0.6
I4933

----------


## Carlos

> Distance to:
> Carlos
> 
> 5.92113165
> I6581
> 
> 6.62185775
> I2478
> 
> ...











That way I can see if any of them have coincided with me.

----------


## Carlos

Well, it fails quite a lot, I have results with segments that vahaduo doesn't get out of me in the results or among the first 25, it has many shortcomings, very inaccurate.

_I don't edit because there must be computer problems on the web and when I edit I lose what I had published.
_
What a pity, I think Vahaduo limps a lot



449. Copper Age Bell Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 23.53 - I7249
437. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 23.25 - I7211 
434. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 23.22 - I7212
415. Bell Beaker England
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 22.82 - I1767 
375. Copper Age Velke Prifelpy Czech
2200 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.91 - I6480
374. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.87 - I7290
371. Copper Age Prague Jinonice
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.84 - I4946
369. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.74 - I7214
357. Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.6 - I7275
352. Bell Beaker Scotland
2145 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.51 - I5471
346. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.39 - I7288
337. Copper Age Lochenice Czech
2220 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.07 - I5666 
331. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.95 - I3592
329. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.94 - I7210
324. Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.77 - I7270
301. Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.08 - I5833
299. Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.03 - I6590
291. Copper Age Iberia
3100 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.84 - por003
290. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.8 - I7213 
287. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.77 - I3593
273. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany
2273 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.28 - UNTA85_1343 
229. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.93 - I7289
223. Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.79 - I7250
197. Copper Age Velke Prifelpy Czech
2200 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.37 - I6468 
176. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany
1873 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.73 - UNTA58_153 
167. Copper Age Augsburg Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.55 - I5520
138. Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.77 - I6591 
131. Copper Age Prague Kobylisy
2220 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.59 - I4945 
123. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.3 - I3588
117. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.09 - I3594
93. Copper Age Augsburg Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.51 - I5017
87. Cueva de la Paloma Spain
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.36 - I3243 
81. Copper Age Szigetszentmiklos Hungary
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.23 - I7043 
74. Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.01 - I6624
68. Copper Age Szigetszentmiklos Hungary
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.85 - I7040 
58. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.47 - I3597
49. Copper Age Szigetszentmiklos Hungary
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.22 - I7041
43. Copper Age Prague Kobylisy Czech
2220 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.67 - I4890
33. Cueva de la Paloma Spain
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.17 - I3239 
13. Late Copper Age Italy
2600 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.49 - 9314_Oss
12. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.46 - I3590
11. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany
2385 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.35 - UNTA58_68Sk1


I will see if or how my MTA matches appear in Vahaduo if they do

----------


## Jovialis

I've uploaded aDNA samples to MTA in the past, that are quite distant to the samples represented on MTA. The raw data samples were not matching up close to themselves. I don't know why that is, but I think Dodecad on Vahaduo projections make more sense when corroborated with the academic studies.

----------


## Jovialis

Check out the samples along with modern west eurasian samples in the 3D PCA:



```
E09537,15.44,1.07,0,0,21.21,53.83,0.43,0.03,0,0,6.07,1.92
E09538,6.17,0,0,0.28,39.13,29.52,0,0,2.1,0.4,21.11,1.29
E09568,0.31,0.17,1.65,0.42,38.06,43.05,0,0,3.63,0.9,10.46,1.34
E09569,8.36,1.44,1.84,0,34.15,42.57,1.92,0,1.04,0,7.05,1.64
E09613,13.86,2.37,1.07,0,30.24,44.28,0.92,0,0,0,6.02,1.24
E09614,11.31,1.2,0.6,0,33.9,46.37,2.02,0.08,0,0,3.06,1.47
I0257,0,0,1.05,0,75.94,6.05,1.63,0,0,0,15.32,0
I0258,0,0,0,0,66.22,13.15,2.69,0,10.84,0,7.1,0
I0260,0,0,0,0,72.57,6.38,3.68,0,10.34,0,7.03,0
I0261,0,0,0.99,0,66.63,8.75,0.73,0,14.27,0.51,8.13,0
I0262,0,0,4.55,2.31,68.76,7.86,0,0,1.88,0,14.63,0
I0263,0,0,4.42,0,76.53,3.99,8.94,0,1.37,0,4.75,0
I0453,0,0,1.44,0,68.35,3.9,0.13,0,7.32,0,18.86,0
I0455,0,0,6.32,0,70.81,10.64,0,0,0,0,12.22,0
I0456,0,0,4.2,0,72.16,18.05,0,0,5.23,0,0.36,0
I0457,0,0,0,0.83,67.15,12.52,0,3.66,0,3.46,12.37,0
I0458,0,0,3.76,0.18,76.34,3.61,1.68,0,8.46,0,5.96,0
I0459,0,0,3.52,0,67.65,15.15,0,0.18,6.89,0,6.61,0
I0460,0,0,0.22,0.05,75.94,12.49,1.53,0,4.78,2.08,2.77,0.14
I0461,2.96,0,2.58,0,55.22,24.4,0.9,0,4.78,1.26,7.14,0.78
I0462,7.59,0,0.31,2.26,44.61,26.8,0,2.29,8.85,0,6.97,0.31
I0518,0,0,8.1,0,59.12,13.42,0,0,2.36,0,16.99,0
I0519,0,0,7.56,0,64.95,10.09,0.33,0,5.62,1.16,9.56,0.74
I0520,0,0,13.8,0,66.89,10.94,0,0,8.37,0,0,0
I0823,0,0,9.33,0,64.96,13.25,0,0,9.04,0,3.43,0
I0825,0,2.73,8.8,1.16,78.61,4.35,1.13,0,3.22,0,0,0
I0826,0,0,1.32,0,73.13,17.11,0,0,0,0,8.18,0.26
I0839,0,0,4.92,0,63.47,22.8,0,1.64,0,0,7.17,0
I0840,0,0.15,6.14,0.19,69.4,8.24,3.12,0,2.1,0,10.67,0
I1381,13.64,0.85,0,0,30.53,51.38,1.92,0.91,0,0,0,0.78
I1382,13.38,1.66,0,0.14,30.09,47.16,1.65,0.79,0,0.13,4.45,0.56
I1388,0,0,2.3,0,59.39,21.76,0.81,0,7.46,0,8.28,0
I1389,13.64,0.48,1.34,0,37.12,43.47,0.36,2.42,1.16,0,0,0
I1390,9.91,1.27,0,0,33.4,46.97,0,0.31,0,0,7.34,0.8
I1391,11.13,4.27,0,0,40.65,36.26,0,0,3.82,0,2.44,1.42
I1392,0,0,3.98,0,60.09,13.81,0,0,7.55,0.95,13.28,0.34
I1553,0,0,0,0,60.2,17.79,2.7,0,2.43,0,14.13,2.74
I1765,14.62,0,0,0,31.55,48.56,0.16,0.9,0,0,4.21,0
I1767,9.62,0.1,0,0.29,37.24,44.1,0.28,0.43,1.08,0,6.5,0.35
I1770,13.04,1.35,0,1.22,32.54,48.11,0,0.6,0.74,0,1.96,0.44
I1775,10.51,0,1.9,0.09,34.35,49.95,0,0,0.25,0,2.14,0.83
I1970,0,0,0.07,0,80.81,4.2,0,0,4.08,0.7,9.69,0.46
I1979,0,1.03,0,0,44.29,20.34,0,0,8.11,0,26.09,0.14
I2364,0.04,0.24,2.2,0.33,43.27,22.09,0,0,9.98,0,20.76,1.1
I2365,11.64,1.5,0,0.65,31.92,40.4,0,0.81,1.9,0,9.12,2.06
I2416,4.42,2.18,0,0,48.88,37.29,0,1.35,1.66,0.4,3.82,0
I2417,18.31,2.3,0,0,26.21,52.21,0,0,0,0,0,0.97
I2418,12.4,0.63,0,0,33.29,49.36,1.61,0,0,0,1.77,0.93
I2421,12.28,0.3,0,0,38.28,44.6,0.49,0,0,0,2.23,1.81
I2443,14.1,1.9,0,0,30.56,47.79,0.78,0,0,0,3.41,1.46
I2445,10.27,1.51,0,0.24,34.19,47.37,1.83,0.14,1.25,0,2.48,0.72
I2446,9.93,0.38,0,0,44.94,41.8,2.64,0,0,0,0,0.31
I2447,13.42,0.72,0,0.11,33.57,47.63,1.01,0.86,0,1.08,0.56,1.04
I2450,14.73,0.85,0,0,29.03,51.6,1,0,0,0,1.89,0.91
I2452,11.28,0.65,0,0,33.45,50.01,0.98,0.38,0,0,2.5,0.76
I2453,13.29,1.05,0.08,0,31.04,46.94,0.93,0,0,0,6,0.67
I2454,15.52,0.2,0,0,31.12,49.93,1.03,0,0,0,1.62,0.59
I2455,9.42,0,0,0,33.34,50.25,0,0,0,0,6.99,0
I2457,10.64,0.2,0,1.21,32.79,50.04,1.68,0,0,0.92,1.63,0.9
I2458,10.35,0.67,0,0,40.22,40.8,1.74,0,0.32,0,4.84,1.06
I2459,15.12,1.01,1.31,0,27.69,52.42,0,0.93,0,0.86,0,0.66
I2460,19.53,6.56,0,0,20.79,46.5,0,0,4.94,0,1.69,0
I2461,14.07,0.86,0,0.94,29.73,49.18,2.11,0.54,0,0,1.61,0.96
I2462,8.52,1.12,1.18,0,45.45,33.73,0,0,2.08,0,6.9,1.02
I2463,13.78,0.51,0,0,31.67,49.38,0,0.16,0,0,3.7,0.79
I2464,6.91,0,0,0,34.03,48.8,0,0,1.08,0,7.97,1.2
I2477,0,0,5.36,0,60.4,6.76,0,0,8.22,0.7,18.23,0.33
I2478,4.97,0,0,0.15,47.73,28.87,0.74,0,3.49,0.84,12.34,0.86
I2565,14.77,1.64,0,0,30.28,47.92,0,3.92,0,0,1.45,0
I2566,10.46,2.85,1.35,0,35.36,46.44,0.75,0,0,0,1.03,1.77
I2567,11.59,0.85,0,0,35.33,48.57,1.13,0,0,0,1.05,1.48
I2568,9.42,0,0.58,0,40.38,43.74,1.35,0.24,1.59,0.88,1.36,0.46
I2569,17.71,0,0,1.83,40.35,35.7,0.2,1.05,3.15,0,0,0
I2573,9.17,1.4,0,0,37.25,42.64,0.69,0,0,0,7.85,1
I2574,16.36,0,1.5,0,36.31,39.9,1.7,0,0,0.23,4,0
I2575,0.38,0,0,0,45.74,53.89,0,0,0,0,0,0
I2596,15.63,0.99,0,0.29,31.17,49.12,0.06,1.04,0,0,0.81,0.9
I2597,12.48,1.79,0,0,32.07,49,1.04,0,0,0,2.58,1.05
I2598,14.24,0,0,1,30.29,49.29,2.93,0,0,0,2.25,0
I2600,10.57,0,0,1.65,36.4,46.75,1.68,0,0,0,1.56,1.38
I2601,11.76,0,0.07,0,37.07,46.89,0.54,0,0,0,2.02,1.66
I2602,12.32,0.37,1.12,0.59,37.52,45.24,0.3,0.16,0,0.47,0.02,1.89
I2604,13.28,2.01,0,0,28.82,48.62,0.99,0,0,0,5.01,1.26
I2605,0,0,3.36,0.38,66.07,12.15,0.56,0,6.73,0,10,0.74
I2606,0,0.59,3.36,0,66.72,10.19,0,0.03,8.25,0,10.64,0.22
I2609,13.8,0,2.1,0,30.77,46.91,1.91,0.15,0,0.07,4.3,0
I2610,16.43,0.28,0,0,31.91,48.61,0,0,1.18,0,1.08,0.52
I2612,5.27,1.42,3.19,3.76,25.43,54.93,1.38,4.33,0.29,0,0,0
I2618,13.2,0.12,0,0,35.97,48.28,1.2,0.01,0.26,0,0,0.95
I2629,2.29,0,0,0,63.8,18.1,0,0.97,0,0,14.84,0
I2630,0,0,4.13,0,66.89,9.03,0,0.09,7.45,0.32,12.01,0.09
I2631,0,0,5.05,0,65.99,13.28,0,0,5.75,0,9.47,0.46
I2633,0,0,4.55,0.13,64.48,14.07,0.2,0.29,7.32,0.11,8.44,0.42
I2634,0,0,6.63,1.42,60.56,11.65,0,0.21,7.56,0,11.96,0
I2635,0,0,5.08,0,63.3,10.42,0,0,7.31,0.94,12.53,0.42
I2636,0,0,4.36,0.41,65.99,10.89,0,0,6.85,0.42,10.89,0.2
I2637,0,0,3.17,0,65.44,11.19,0,0,6.21,0.3,13.22,0.47
I2639,10.18,0.88,0.86,0,31.15,48.9,1.42,0,0,0,5.89,0.73
I2650,0,0,3.6,0,64.85,15.06,0,0.23,9.39,0,6.75,0.13
I2651,0,0,5.28,0,67.31,13.08,0,0,5.34,0.15,8.63,0.2
I2653,11.64,0,0.45,0,40.23,42.99,1.16,0,0,0.73,2.42,0.37
I2654,16.22,0,0,0,35.39,46.28,1.24,0,0,0,0.02,0.86
I2655,9.88,0.61,0,0.39,37.2,45.77,0.76,0,0.29,0,4.27,0.82
I2656,14.41,0.27,0.15,0.33,36.45,41.99,0.72,0,0,0.03,5.39,0.26
I2657,0,0,3.84,0,65.61,18.75,0.32,0,3.85,0,7.63,0
I2659,0,0,4.98,0,65.79,15.78,0,0,7.85,0,5.31,0.28
I2660,0,0,4.32,0,68.75,14.77,0,0,4.52,0.27,7.04,0.32
I2691,0,0,5.04,0.34,65.83,23.08,0,0.06,3.58,0.52,1.54,0.02
I2741,0,0,4.63,0,62.23,9.82,0,0,7.24,0,15.85,0.23
I2786,14.38,1.1,0,0.94,26.33,51.44,0,0,0.03,0,4.5,1.28
I2787,19.79,1.5,0,0.46,19.01,48.01,1.28,0,0,0,8.74,1.21
I2796,0,0,0,0,57.31,14.89,0,2.25,10.42,0,14.25,0.89
I2859,10.56,0,0,0.4,38.13,46.08,0,0,0,0,3.83,1
I2860,10.65,0,0,0.43,40.71,43.3,0.3,0.51,0,0,4.01,0.08
I2861,11.51,1.21,1.31,0.68,36.58,43.3,0,0,0,0,4.66,0.76
I2932,0,0,2.95,0,65.62,15.14,0,0.09,6.12,0.44,9.38,0.26
I2933,0,0,3.3,0.4,66.45,15.78,0.28,0.26,8.81,0.49,3.98,0.24
I2934,0,0,5.09,0.58,64.14,13.86,0,0,6.81,0,9.19,0.32
I2935,0,0,5.91,0,65.55,11.56,0,0,7.61,0,9.38,0
I2977,0,0,3.13,0,67.51,12.21,0,0,7.31,0.22,9.22,0.39
I2978,0,0,3.99,0.13,67.17,11.95,0,0,7.06,0,9.39,0.31
I2979,0,0,4.36,0.21,66.98,10.95,0.1,0.26,6.65,0.11,10.17,0.22
I2980,0,0.04,6.13,0.31,64.38,11.27,0,0,6.77,0,10.55,0.56
I2981,11.38,0.98,0.76,0,36.76,45.11,0.82,0.01,1.71,0,1.02,1.45
I2988,0,0,3.88,0.45,64.68,9.42,0.16,0,8.77,0.13,12.34,0.17
I3041,0,0,3.88,0,67.42,20.4,0.07,0,5.38,0.2,1.6,1.05
I3068,0,0,5.03,0,65.04,11.36,0,0,7.25,0.84,10.48,0
I3082,9.37,0.09,0.4,0.65,39.07,40.87,2.98,0,0.33,0,5.28,0.97
I3085,0,0,5.87,0.28,64.09,10.5,0,0.1,8.06,0,10.89,0.22
I3130,11.91,1.17,0.45,0,38.59,43.83,1.12,0,0,0,2.1,0.83
I3132,12.13,2.01,0,0,34.18,44.97,0,0,0,0,5.14,1.57
I3133,0,0.05,3.55,0.08,64.03,14.6,0,0.14,7.11,0,10.34,0.1
I3134,0,0,3.62,0,68.98,13.24,0,0,6.68,0.2,6.98,0.31
I3135,0,0,3.51,0,65.88,26.23,0.42,0.4,2.61,0,0.54,0.41
I3136,0,0,3.67,0,65.93,12.38,0,0,8.39,0.01,9.63,0
I3137,0,0,0.33,0,65.46,19.96,1.12,2.12,0,0,11.02,0
I3138,0,0,2.26,0.3,64.61,12.25,0,0,9.97,0.48,9.55,0.57
I3255,14.61,0.76,0,0,34.94,46.64,0.47,0.87,0,0,1.09,0.61
I3256,13.59,0,0.03,0,35.75,46,2.95,0,0,0,0.43,1.24
I3528,1.06,0,0,0,33.2,48.33,1.39,0,5.63,0,10.02,0.37
I3529,8.4,0.81,0,0,36.1,40.36,0.16,0,2.1,0,11.03,1.04
I3587,15.74,0,0,0,56.06,10.37,0,0,0,0,17.82,0
I3588,8.94,0.96,0,0,42.43,33.73,0,0,0,0.78,12.54,0.62
I3589,10.6,1.13,1.67,0,32.4,42.17,0,0,0,0,11.51,0.52
I3590,7.68,0.88,0.29,0,37.97,32.38,0,1,4.03,0,14.9,0.87
I3592,0,0,0,0,24.09,40.73,0,0,6.81,0,28.37,0
I3593,4.91,3.03,0,0,36.62,28.16,0,0.68,6.5,0,20.09,0
I3594,0.67,0,2.24,0.65,47.75,25.01,0,0,5.36,0,18.08,0.23
I3596,7.24,0,0,0,29.21,31.12,0,0,0,0,28.64,3.79
I3597,9.23,0,0,0,35.26,32.37,3.26,0,5.47,0,14.41,0
I3599,20.87,0,0,2.12,33.44,29.94,1.6,0,0,0,12.03,0
I3600,11.98,0.26,0,0,33.83,43.7,0.65,0,4.5,1.21,3.87,0
I3601,13.85,0.78,0,0,31.53,45.39,2.79,0,0,0,4.32,1.35
I3602,10.1,3.72,1.18,0,31.86,50.86,0.95,0,0,0,0,1.33
I3604,13.28,0,3.35,0.18,37.98,33.24,0,0,0,0,10.57,1.4
I3607,17.71,0,0,0,40.24,28.03,0,0,6.63,7.39,0,0
I3874,5.77,0.32,0.81,0.47,39.46,40.05,1.07,0.56,0.8,0,10.47,0.22
I3875,8.18,0.07,0.01,1.5,40.92,42.65,0,0.02,0,0,5.94,0.69
I4067,5.34,0,6.7,0,25.6,49.99,0,0,0.24,5.79,6.34,0
I4068,13.41,0,0,0,32.42,50.78,0.94,0.87,0.11,0,1.17,0.31
I4069,10.15,1.02,0,0.26,32.79,50.75,1.27,0,0.06,0.08,2.84,0.77
I4070,11.76,0.45,0,0.74,32.4,48.13,0,0,0,0,5.6,0.92
I4071,12.12,0.7,0,0,34.19,50.08,0.26,0.14,0,0,0.79,1.72
I4073,12.27,2.51,0,0,30.08,49.84,0.08,0,0,0,3.98,1.24
I4074,14.41,1.05,0,0,30.94,49.82,1.81,0.02,0,0,1,0.95
I4075,13.93,0,0,0,31.29,48.95,2.09,0,0,0,2.72,1.02
I4076,13.67,1.69,0,0,29.73,49.16,0,0.3,0,0,4.97,0.48
I4132,16.83,0.23,0,0.39,34.52,46.89,0.16,0.97,0,0,0,0
I4178,8.81,0.14,0,0,31.29,45.78,0,0.46,0.76,1.32,10.04,1.39
I4229,0,0,4.43,0.17,62.61,15.51,0,0,5.18,1.28,9.82,1
I4245,0,0,1.92,0,72.88,17.08,0,0,3.2,0,4.91,0
I4247,0,0.21,4.81,0.27,69.95,11.42,0,0,6.22,0,6.72,0.42
I4248,0,17.25,5.69,0,14.7,29.26,11.93,0,8.72,0,12.45,0
I4249,11.09,0,2.75,0,42.03,34.25,0.35,0,0,0,9.53,0
I4250,3.49,2.12,0,0,41.27,42.41,0,3.19,4.5,0,3.02,0
I4251,5.26,2.61,0,0,33.5,45.95,0,0,0,0,11.82,0.86
I4252,0,0,2.07,0,42.56,32.93,1.44,3.5,4.49,0,13.01,0
I4253,11.92,2.36,0,0,33.96,38.46,0,0,0.75,0,12.09,0.45
I4303,0,0,4.71,0.75,71.04,9.31,0,0,8,0,5.73,0.46
I4304,0,0.06,3.34,0,69.23,11.6,0,0,7.32,0.26,7.4,0.79
I4305,0,0,2.7,0.08,67.83,11.4,0,0.04,6.61,0.03,10.42,0.9
I4308,0,0,5.46,0,76.45,2.93,1.47,0,6.81,0,6.82,0.06
I4884,13.65,0.93,0,0,29.57,50.5,0.69,0.46,0,0,3.29,0.91
I4885,7.91,0.38,0.97,0,35.71,32.69,0.1,0,3.35,0,17.65,1.23
I4886,5.87,0.93,0.87,0,34.97,37.55,0.93,0.66,1.28,0,16.66,0.29
I4887,6.84,0.84,0,0.02,40.33,37.37,0.42,0.8,1.6,0,11.27,0.5
I4888,7.04,1.24,0.63,0,35.83,40.58,0,0.1,3.82,0,10.22,0.54
I4889,12.13,2.46,0,0,36.67,37.98,0.44,0,0.41,0,9.05,0.86
I4890,1.46,0,2.69,0,41.77,33.77,0,0.84,2.56,0,16.91,0
I4891,7.79,0.03,1.75,0,37.08,41.1,1.33,0,1.22,0,8.79,0.91
I4892,11.72,0.97,0,0,31.56,49.89,0.53,0.69,0.42,0,3.18,1.04
I4893,0,0,1.82,0.02,53.81,1.96,0,0,13.64,0,28.34,0.42
I4894,0,0,4.22,0,55.98,2.53,0,0,11.98,0.04,24.49,0.76
I4895,11.76,0.17,0,0,32.7,44.41,1.53,0,0,0,8.73,0.7
I4896,7,0.42,0,0.48,32.91,38.56,0.52,0,3.93,0,14.87,1.31
I4930,0,0.78,10.86,0,42.63,0.07,0,0,8.95,0,36.7,0
I4933,0,0,31.62,0,34.07,0,0,0,0,0,25.99,8.31
I4936,12.46,0,18.58,0,50.58,11.66,0,0,0,0,6.73,0
I4945,8.93,0.42,2.37,0,38.15,34.38,0,0,0.86,1.19,13.7,0
I4946,12.18,0,0.91,0,38.83,37.58,1.44,0,0,0.68,8.39,0
I4947,5.37,12.27,0,0,51.61,25.04,0,0,0.71,0,0,5.01
I4949,0,0,5.74,0,71.4,19.3,0,2.12,1.44,0,0,0
I4950,17.23,0.64,0,0,28.82,49.89,1.44,0,0,0,1.37,0.6
I4951,12.94,2.73,0,0,23.84,55.89,0,0,0,0,3.33,1.28
I5014,16.81,0,0,0,33.37,42.43,0,0,0,0,6.55,0.84
I5015,10.77,0,0,0,35.02,22.5,0,0.35,5.8,0,25.56,0
I5017,9.63,2.31,0,0,33.79,29.09,1.19,0,2.74,0,20.58,0.67
I5019,0,0,0,0,25.92,36.73,8.73,1.66,0,0,21.18,5.79
I5020,12.42,0.27,1.26,0,43.66,39.22,0,1.57,0,1.59,0,0
I5021,16.02,0,0,1.13,22.28,47.78,7,0.01,0,0,4.23,1.55
I5022,7.22,0,0,1.1,46.8,25.22,0,0,0.07,0,19.59,0
I5023,13.63,0,0.54,1.05,32.67,48.13,0,0,0,0,3.81,0.16
I5024,16.13,0.42,0.05,0,38.72,42.54,0,0,0,0,2.14,0
I5025,4.23,0.95,0,0,26.38,53.79,0.62,0,0.04,0,12.3,1.69
I5035,11.69,0,0,0.33,34.22,41.88,1.38,0,0.77,0,9.17,0.55
I5037,21.28,2.23,0,0,26.95,44.1,3.86,0,0,0,0,1.58
I5042,9.03,0.5,0,0,34.1,51.49,0,0,3.29,0,0.28,1.31
I5043,8.86,0.53,0,1.13,34.11,48.95,1.21,0.61,0,0,4.59,0
I5044,11.07,0,1.51,0,34.33,43.87,0.55,0,0,0,7.91,0.76
I5116,0,0,12.01,0,54.23,8.29,0,0,3,3.61,18.86,0
I5117,0,0,0.62,0,54.28,7.9,0,0,11.24,0.52,25.44,0
I5118,0,0,2.47,0.78,54.56,9.2,0.14,0,12.57,0.07,19.33,0.88
I5119,0,0,3.8,0,53.96,7.74,0,0,9.85,0,24.07,0.57
I5358,0,0,6.75,0,64.19,10.6,0.34,0,7.57,0.53,9.45,0.58
I5359,0,0,3.74,0,67.24,9.86,0,0,7.48,0.43,11.25,0
I5364,2.99,2.01,0.5,0,25.81,45.11,1.01,3.35,0,6.09,13.14,0
I5366,0,0,4.18,1.27,66.45,9.92,0.12,0,7.05,0,10.49,0.52
I5367,11.8,0.64,0,0,35.53,49.25,0.27,0.17,0,0,1.67,0.67
I5370,0,0,2.57,0,65.41,14.7,0,0,13.18,0,4.14,0
I5371,0,0,3.68,1.84,68.2,16.88,0,0,5.25,0,4.14,0
I5373,12.96,0,0,3.45,31.05,50.32,0,0,0,0,1.46,0.77
I5374,0,0,6.24,0,60.42,13.19,0,0,9.15,0,11,0
I5376,16.92,0,0,0.69,27.08,50.89,0,0,0,0,3.95,0.47
I5377,13.24,0,0,0.96,35.86,43.93,0.87,0.03,0,0,4.19,0.92
I5379,10.52,1.35,0.01,0.42,36.2,43,0.32,0,0,0,6.58,1.6
I5382,12.52,0,0,0,35.52,46.49,0.4,0.09,0,1.25,2.53,1.2
I5383,12.82,0.4,1.05,0,35.98,41.32,0.15,0.35,1.01,1.81,5.09,0
I5385,14.11,1.5,0,0,30.25,48.45,0.2,0.4,0,0.28,4.39,0.42
I5441,15.68,1.36,0,0,32.89,44.81,0.82,0,0,0,3.26,1.18
I5469,6.64,1.65,0,0,54.61,26.15,1.13,0,0,0,0,9.82
I5470,3.54,0,0,0,48.11,41.33,0,1.23,0,0,0,5.79
I5471,13.13,0.84,0.59,0.74,37.91,41.93,0,0.81,0,0,3.69,0.37
I5473,16.77,9.64,0,1.77,33.12,38.7,0,0,0,0,0,0
I5512,13.55,1.39,0,0,33.88,47.86,0,0,0,0,2.13,1.19
I5513,12.78,1.26,0,0.07,32.2,50.2,0.63,0,0,0.17,1.04,1.66
I5514,14.13,0.94,0.55,0,31.45,46.7,0,0.2,0.53,0,4.84,0.67
I5515,13.77,0.82,0,0,32.86,46.8,0,0,0.15,0.85,1.75,2.99
I5516,12.37,0.19,0,0,36.8,45.16,3,0,0.81,0,0,1.67
I5519,13.46,1.03,0,0,30.71,48.59,1.95,0.23,0,0,2.79,1.24
I5520,13.26,0.16,0,0,41.63,29.67,0,0,2.08,0,13.2,0
I5521,10.66,1.43,0,0.13,35.07,46.3,0.45,0,0,0,5.08,0.87
I5522,21.12,0,0,0,14,60.5,0,2.7,1.69,0,0,0
I5523,10.69,0.23,0,0.85,31.13,47.85,0,0.13,0,0,8.63,0.5
I5524,2.95,0,1.28,1.77,41.61,28.76,0,0,3.52,0,20.12,0
I5525,9.19,0.98,0,0,37.19,44.82,0.26,0,0.15,0,6.61,0.81
I5526,0,6.39,3.12,0,45.28,30.7,1.28,0,13.21,0,0,0
I5527,12.88,7.8,0,0,16.72,53.94,1.43,0,0,0,7.23,0
I5529,5.98,2.07,0,0,37.51,35.91,0.59,0,2.24,0,15.27,0.44
I5530,35.32,0,0,0,17.06,17.55,0,0,30.07,0,0,0
I5531,9.65,0.03,0,0.72,27.96,54.99,0,0.96,0,0,4.38,1.31
I5655,1.55,3.59,0,0,30.81,53.27,3.16,0,7.61,0,0,0
I5656,20.66,9.6,0,0,34.12,35.62,0,0,0,0,0,0
I5657,8.65,0,0,0,32.54,48.02,0,1.03,0,0,9.76,0
I5658,11.43,1.22,1.42,0,30.63,44.51,5.11,0,0,0,5.68,0
I5659,3,0,0,0,31.51,53.89,2.83,0,0.55,0.62,7.61,0
I5660,4.05,0,0,0,37.8,35.91,0,1.9,0.09,0,20.25,0
I5661,18.81,1.91,0.62,1.51,32.64,40.24,0.51,0,0,0.24,2.01,1.5
I5663,23.11,0,0,0,37.8,30.52,0,4.72,0,0.43,3.42,0
I5665,1.52,0,3.51,0.63,54.33,27.92,1.63,0,1.44,0.49,8.16,0.37
I5666,11.01,0,0,0,36.33,41.07,0.45,0,0,0,11.03,0.11
I5748,16.46,0.1,0,0,28.84,50.16,0.81,0,0,0,2.35,1.27
I5750,12.76,0.91,0,0,33.29,46.9,0.98,0,0,0,4.47,0.69
I5755,0,0,3.63,0.57,31.17,40.03,1.48,0,11.66,0,11.47,0
I5757,7.66,0,0,0,39.65,47.94,0,2.31,2.45,0,0,0
I5759,11.86,0,2.75,0,36.47,25.39,3.14,0,7.27,0,12.8,0.32
I5833,7.43,1.26,0,0,39.63,42.07,0.59,0.56,0,0,7.3,1.16
I5834,11.33,0,0,0.07,37,42.08,2.12,0,0.6,0.25,5.1,1.45
I5835,7.28,0.42,0.64,0,42.89,35.63,1.19,0.45,0.51,0,9.6,1.4
I5836,15.68,2.83,0,0.11,29.43,47.56,0,0,0,0,2.63,1.76
I6466,0,2.42,0,7.67,77.75,0,0,0,7.31,0,1.9,2.95
I6467,2.3,0,8.08,0,52.07,26.86,0,1.77,8.91,0,0,0
I6468,0,0,0,0,51.27,35.34,0,0,0,0,12.06,1.34
I6471,17.84,0,7.51,0.32,30.35,37.99,0,0,0,0,5.99,0
I6472,1.72,2.52,2.43,0,53.91,28.97,0,0,0,0,9.2,1.26
I6475,0,0,0.9,1.34,55.15,18.52,0,1.59,6.87,0,15.64,0
I6476,2.62,0,2.81,0,26.76,54.83,3.29,0,0.12,0,9.58,0
I6480,12.26,1.55,1.54,0.06,31.64,43.53,0,0.09,0,0,8.09,1.24
I6481,19.32,3.99,3.11,0,20.3,53.27,0,0,0,0,0,0
I6482,0,3.35,0,0,43.46,31.72,0.51,0,9.16,0,11.81,0
I6531,15.59,0.78,0,0.12,23.88,53.46,0.11,0.42,0,0,3.83,1.81
I6534,8.09,0,0.27,0,43.42,26.63,0,0,6.45,0,14.74,0.4
I6535,0,0,0,0,27.5,72.5,0,0,0,0,0,0
I6537,12.5,1.69,0,0,29.81,46.41,0,0,0,0,8.65,0.92
I6538,7.66,0,0,0,39.48,37.51,0,0,5.13,0,7.28,2.95
I6539,2.73,0,3.97,1.32,50.47,29.04,0.36,0.66,2.77,0,8.67,0
I6542,0,0,5.09,0.11,66.52,13.07,0,0.02,4.28,1.67,9.24,0
I6543,0,0,1.97,0,70.71,9.41,0,0,7.8,0,9.84,0.27
I6579,11.3,1.54,0,0,25.76,59.76,0,0.61,0,0,0,1.02
I6580,13.26,1.59,0,0,29.14,47.64,1.05,0,0,0,6.18,1.14
I6581,6.5,1.55,1.02,0,46.18,28.85,1.23,0,1.39,0,11.96,1.31
I6582,9.37,0.64,0,0.55,38.98,34.29,0,0,1.77,0.01,12.69,1.68
I6583,13.09,0,0.06,0.28,34.73,46.79,0,0.98,0,0,3.46,0.61
I6584,0,0,2.99,0,69.09,14.65,0,0.61,4.3,0,8.35,0
I6585,0,0,0,0,72.35,4.82,0,5.12,16.74,0,0.98,0
I6587,0,0.15,4.96,0,74,10.62,0,0,1.05,1.19,7.97,0.05
I6588,4.92,0,0,0,41.13,39.96,1.48,0,2.48,0,10.03,0
I6589,5.96,0,0,0,60.18,17.7,14.09,0,2.06,0,0,0
I6590,7.34,0.74,1.2,0.86,38.25,39.72,0,0.33,2.1,0,8.02,1.46
I6591,9.09,1.92,2.02,0,35.63,35.82,0.97,0,2.41,0,11.43,0.7
I6596,0,0,3.6,0,70.2,15.58,0.49,0,9.65,0,0.48,0
I6601,0,0,3.9,0.93,68.71,9.4,1.94,0,9.05,0,6.08,0
I6604,0,0,0.15,2.07,75.92,9.19,0.1,0,6.05,0,6.52,0
I6605,0,0,9.36,0,77.68,11.04,0,0,0,0,0,1.92
I6608,0,0,5.32,0,72.43,10.15,0,0,5.36,0.53,6.2,0
I6609,0,0,5.26,0,66.07,9.78,0.85,0.67,8.91,0.13,8.33,0
I6610,0,6.08,0,0,68.15,9.89,0,7.29,4.9,0,3.69,0
I6612,0,0,1.2,0,78.45,0,2.15,0,5.33,2.23,10.64,0
I6613,0,0,8.65,0,51.36,0,3.54,0,28.62,1.91,5.92,0
I6617,0,0,4.56,0,70.25,10.16,0.85,0,7.73,0,6.44,0
I6622,0,0,0,0,73.85,2.92,0.98,0,18.03,0,4.22,0
I6623,4.77,0.15,0,0,48.83,33.54,1.87,0,0.85,0,8.81,1.18
I6624,6.56,1.48,0,0,41.04,38.62,0,0,0,0,11.4,0.89
I6626,14.47,0,0,0,13.15,42.38,0,0,29.99,0,0,0
I6628,1.18,0,4.3,0,63.85,8.34,0,0,14.31,0,8.03,0
I6629,0,0,6.45,0,77.23,5.92,10.26,0,0.14,0,0,0
I6630,0,0,0.19,0,70.83,20.08,0,1.92,2.06,0,4.93,0
I6679,13.08,0,0,0,32.51,47.9,0,1.47,2.8,0,2.24,0
I6680,11.59,1.46,0.64,0,35.22,40.72,0.78,0,0.13,0,8.03,1.41
I6750,0,0,5,0,68.34,9.47,0.14,0,5.48,0,11.57,0
I6751,0,0,2.89,0.01,65.93,12.86,0.41,0,8.31,0,9.01,0.58
I6759,0,0,5.64,0.9,66.33,12.98,0.07,0.04,6.01,0,8.03,0
I6761,0,0,5.33,0,68.22,12.16,0,0,6.61,0.47,7.05,0.16
I6762,0,0,4.7,0,66.49,13.43,0,0,5.85,0.26,8.72,0.55
I6774,16.81,0.83,0,0,29.06,49.76,0.75,0.87,0,0,1.49,0.44
I6775,15.91,1.41,0,0,35,44.26,1.78,0.61,0,0,0.39,0.64
I6777,13,1.11,0,0,32.58,47.57,2.55,0,0,0.25,1.73,1.22
I6778,13.26,1.91,0,0,29.74,44.53,2.94,0,0,0,6.87,0.76
I7040,4.07,0,3.63,0,38.71,28.6,0,0,4.74,0,20.15,0.11
I7041,4.64,0,1.95,0,38.65,25.52,0,0,7.5,0,21.46,0.28
I7042,0,0,3.92,0.37,54.82,8.49,0,0.03,7.47,0,24.56,0.34
I7043,2.01,1.66,1.61,0,35.38,28.66,0,0,5.2,0.31,24.68,0.5
I7044,0,0,3.14,0.5,44.36,22.25,0,0,9.73,0,19.17,0.84
I7045,0,0.04,2.4,0,46.69,23.22,0.46,0,7.38,1.02,18.48,0.31
I7195,12.29,0.1,0,0,32.95,47.22,2.22,0,0,0,3.67,1.54
I7196,8.2,0,0.67,0,38.08,39.92,0.5,0,0.99,0.12,10.06,1.47
I7197,0,0,2.6,0,55.21,1.54,0,0.13,13.18,0.06,26.87,0.4
I7198,16,1.66,0,0,24.52,51.53,3.52,0.01,0,0,1.82,0.94
I7199,15.91,1.38,0,0.03,26.66,51.71,1.26,0.66,0,0,1.46,0.94
I7200,14.04,1.92,0,0,30.27,47.4,0,0,0,0,4.59,1.77
I7201,10.76,1.74,0,0.79,30.58,47.8,0.34,0,2.36,0,4.05,1.59
I7202,11.75,0,0,0.65,27.61,51.12,1.15,0,0,0,6.43,1.29
I7203,6.54,1.27,0,0,29.57,45.04,0.35,0,2.35,0,13.14,1.74
I7205,14,2.16,0,0,31.21,49.05,0.04,0.46,0,0,1.58,1.49
I7210,9.66,0.34,0,0.65,35.98,43.58,0,0.5,0,0,8.16,1.12
I7211,10.83,0,0.52,0,39.5,39.39,1.93,0.05,0,0,7.1,0.68
I7212,12.09,0,0,0.71,37.69,44.1,0,0.83,0,0,4.21,0.36
I7213,6.48,0,0,1.87,41.65,41.04,1.45,0.49,0,0,6.17,0.85
I7214,6.63,1.4,0,0.98,41.23,37.8,1.73,0,1.22,0,8.21,0.81
I7249,8.5,1.56,0,0,33.55,44.28,0,0.18,2.65,0,8.85,0.43
I7250,11.31,2.33,0,0,40.97,37.77,0,0,0,0,4.81,2.81
I7251,10.77,0.63,0,0.78,33.72,44.59,0.64,0.02,0,0,7.89,0.97
I7269,10.24,1,0,0,36.62,39.96,0,0,0.8,0,10.11,1.26
I7270,1.64,4.99,3.14,3.61,46.84,37.6,1.51,0,0.67,0,0,0
I7271,14.47,0,0,1.42,33.01,46.88,0,0,0,0,2.97,1.25
I7272,0,0,1.97,0,62.86,9.9,0,0.54,8.89,0.05,15.33,0.46
I7275,10.88,0.67,0,0,35.25,37.06,1.05,0,0.93,0,12.94,1.23
I7276,8.07,1.15,0.28,0.48,32.93,43.01,0.85,0,0.82,0,11.73,0.68
I7278,12.84,1.05,0,0.28,37.4,38.55,0.11,0.38,0.6,0,7.76,1.03
I7279,18.08,0.88,0,0,22.79,53.16,0.88,0.47,0,0,2.95,0.79
I7280,18.87,0.23,0,0.51,23.26,50.55,2.03,0,0,0,3.44,1.11
I7281,11.07,1.06,0,0,30.06,48.98,0,0,0,0,7.79,1.04
I7282,8.53,1.74,1.3,0,41.85,38.9,0,0,0.7,0,5.76,1.22
I7283,4.14,0.19,2.55,0.66,51.44,30.43,1.27,0,1.79,0,6.69,0.84
I7286,6.24,0.62,0,0,35.18,52.85,0.78,0,0,0.21,2.99,1.13
I7287,9.92,0.43,0.17,0,37.75,41.21,3.72,0.52,0,0,5.15,1.12
I7288,8.39,0.06,0,0.63,34.41,52.4,0,3.14,0,0,0,0.97
I7289,6.39,0,0.3,1.59,39.89,37.15,0.32,0.17,2.26,0,11.15,0.78
I7290,8.78,1.2,0.96,0,40.67,40.98,1.3,0.37,0,0,4.73,1.01
I7554,0,0.07,4.79,0,64.94,10.8,0,0,8.84,0.06,10.35,0.15
I7568,10.37,1.23,0,0.52,36.37,44.45,0,0,0.21,0.33,5.78,0.74
I7569,7.15,0,0,0,28.9,44.47,2.05,0,0,0,17.43,0
I7570,10.32,1,0,0,32.35,47.9,1.37,0,0,0,5.64,1.42
I7571,13.03,1.41,0,0.46,36.87,47.54,0,0.12,0,0,0,0.57
I7572,12.02,0.47,0.99,0,37.71,45.3,0,0.58,0.54,0.37,1.55,0.47
I7573,10.25,0.65,0,0,36.99,46.07,0.24,1.14,0,0,3.79,0.87
I7574,11.67,0.71,0,0,35.48,48.47,1.47,0,0,0,1.7,0.51
I7575,11.14,0.17,0,0.96,38.45,44.75,0.81,0,0.46,0,2.11,1.15
I7576,9.15,0.25,0,1.48,40.6,41.8,0.64,0,0.15,0,4.62,1.3
I7577,12.14,0.37,0,0,36.55,43.8,1.65,0.7,0,0,4.1,0.69
I7578,12.59,1.12,0.62,0,36.34,45.96,0.11,0,0,0,1.68,1.57
I7579,10.8,0.94,0,0,33.34,47.12,1.84,0.34,0,0,4.55,1.07
I7580,11.97,1.29,0,0,33.35,47.17,0.32,0.04,0,0,4.82,1.05
I7626,10.47,0.58,0,0,35.92,48.01,0,0.06,0,0.33,3.03,1.6
I7627,11.83,0.29,0,0,38.7,45.39,1.22,0,0.07,0,1.63,0.86
I7628,10.35,0,0.97,0,35.46,44.54,1.37,0.46,0,0,6.4,0.45
I7630,9.58,0,0,0,19.49,52.36,0,1.54,0,0,17.03,0
I7635,11.13,1.14,0.32,0.08,34.58,48.42,0.99,0,0,0,3.14,0.21
I7638,9.96,0.41,0.04,0,30.83,48.6,0.58,0,0,0,8.41,1.16
I7639,12.44,0,0,0,32.55,40.75,0,0,0,0,14.27,0
I7640,14.12,0.87,0,0,35.17,46.23,0.92,0,0,0,2.25,0.43
Albanian:Kosovo,5.18,0.14,0.62,0.17,29.47,27.1,0.23,0.01,8.13,0.26,28.69,0
Albanian:North,4.49,0,1.15,0.03,29.7,28.3,0.21,0.05,7.34,0.12,28.6,0
Algerian,0.80,0.00,34.73,0.00,21.42,1.40,0.50,6.01,16.02,0.00,11.61,7.51
Armenian:East,17.31,0.25,0.50,0.04,10.96,6.45,0.37,0.01,13.83,0.19,50.02,0.02
Armenian:West,17.23,0.05,0.79,0.11,12.26,3.33,0.39,0.1,16.05,0.08,49.54,0
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi,2.10,0.50,4.70,0.00,25.90,13.00,0.90,0.20,13.90,0.50,38.30,0.00
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazi_Jews,5.09,0.63,3.84,0.35,25.79,13.20,0.38,0.58,14.25,0.80,34.95,0.14
Ashkenazi:Ashkenazy_Jews,2.80,0.60,4.20,0.00,25.13,13.21,1.30,0.40,12.81,0.50,39.04,0.00
Assyrian,18.30,0.00,0.00,0.00,9.60,0.90,0.10,0.00,18.90,0.00,52.20,0.00
Athens,5.40,0.38,1.46,0.27,26.85,20.60,0.16,0.13,10.50,0.34,33.64,0.25
Avar,26.95,2.34,0.09,0.44,4.57,25.64,0.87,0.07,2.46,0.28,36.29,
Azerbaijan_Jews,18.70,0.30,0.40,0.20,9.10,0.80,0.60,0.00,17.80,0.00,52.10,0.00
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani,20.81,2.53,0.45,0.58,9.08,9.18,2.66,0.31,12.19,3.6,38.42,0.19
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani_Dagestan,24.44,2.3,0.3,0.27,5.31,16.36,1.77,0.04,7.28,1.4,40.5,0.01
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani_Iran,21.99,2.58,1.09,0.87,8.14,8.1,2.66,0.37,12.2,2.9,38.98,0.11
Azerbaijani:Azerbaijani_Turkey,20.37,3.02,0.47,0.66,9.25,8.51,2.5,0.09,11.25,3.45,40.27,0.1
Azeri_Jew,18.75,0.27,1.41,0.16,10.13,2.3,0.91,0.3,18.88,0.16,46.72,0
Baleares,6.00,0.10,2.70,0.40,43.77,27.09,0.24,0.10,4.74,0.22,15.33,0.33
Bavarian,6.87,0.32,0.56,0.11,35.71,39.06,0.15,0,2.40,0.06,14.77,0
Bedouin,5.00,0.00,4.90,0.00,8.20,0.40,0.00,5.30,43.30,0.00,30.80,2.10
Belorussian,0.00,0.30,0.00,0.00,16.12,67.87,0.50,0.00,1.90,0.00,13.31,0.00
Bosnian,4.81,0.53,0.39,0.12,25.91,42.79,0.74,0.03,4.67,0.07,19.92,0.01
Bulgarian:Bulgarian,3.30,0.30,0.50,0.00,23.70,34.80,0.50,0.00,6.40,0.40,30.10,0.00
Bulgarian:Bulgarian_Central,5.51,0.56,0.83,0.18,25.81,32.76,0.34,0.08,7.2,0.28,26.43,0.02
Bulgarian:Bulgarian_East,6.3,0.73,1.14,0.19,25.21,30.62,0.23,0.03,7.68,0.24,27.64,0
Bulgarian:Bulgarian_West,5.27,0.71,0.72,0.32,26.26,33.47,0.32,0.02,6.78,0.22,25.86,0.02
Bulgarian:Bulgarians,1.50,0.90,0.30,0.00,25.03,34.93,0.30,0.00,5.71,0.60,30.73,0.00
Bulgarian:Thrace,6.59,0.41,1.68,0,25.45,26.47,0.61,0,8.53,0.25,29.92,0
C_Greek,6.57,0.30,1.39,0.15,26.97,20.86,0.01,0.23,10.20,0.24,33.07,0.01
C_Italy:C_Italian,4.80,0.00,2.30,0.00,34.83,17.12,0.10,0.00,8.71,0.00,32.13,0.00
C_Italy:Lazio,6.725,0,2.67,0.0525,31.7,19.8175,0.2575,0.07,9.785,0.1725,28.747,0
C_Italy:Marche,6.421,0.082,2.38,0.048,32.91,18.72,0.294,0.267,9.802,0,29.042,0.034
Canarias,4.50,0.25,7.93,0.18,39.36,23.46,0.22,1.50,6.70,0.15,13.62,2.12
Cappadocia,11.66,0.41,0.6,0,18.85,6.27,0.13,0,14.23,0.1,47.73,0.02
Corsica,4.812,0,2.998,0,39.95,17.762,0.09,0,8.306,0.064,25.994,0.024
Crete,8.29,0.25,2.44,0.02,22.84,13.54,0.36,0.30,13.40,0.07,38.34,0.12
Croat,4.59,0.41,0.4,0.31,27.14,43.51,0.31,0.04,4.04,0.11,19.1,0.03
Cypriot,8.86,0.14,3.25,0.13,20.88,3.81,0.33,0.37,18.23,0.26,43.72,0
Druze,8.91,0.10,2.90,0.00,12.51,0.90,0.70,1.10,23.12,0.00,49.55,0.20
Dutch,9.90,0.00,0.00,0.00,39.10,45.60,0.00,0.00,0.60,0.00,4.80,0.00
Egyptans,2.70,0.00,10.91,0.30,9.01,0.00,0.00,12.21,29.73,0.00,30.33,4.80
English:English_mixed,8.95,0.25,0.35,0.02,38.64,43.42,0.21,0.07,0.83,0.03,7.11,0.04
English:English_North,8.94,0.24,0.23,0.04,38.14,44.60,0.30,0.02,0.69,0.12,6.60,0.03
English:English_South,9.02,0.32,0.49,0.09,38.22,43.01,0.21,0.08,0.93,0.06,7.50,0.00
Estonian,2.49,3.11,0,0.16,21.83,63.85,1.85,0,0.59,0,6.12,0
Finnish:FIN30,0.90,7.20,0.00,0.10,14.10,73.50,0.70,0.00,2.20,0.00,1.30,0.00
Finnish:Finnish,0.30,6.70,0.00,0.00,13.40,75.50,0.20,0.00,2.60,0.00,1.30,0.00
Finnish:Finnish_East,3.05,8.32,0.47,0.62,17.32,66.27,1.47,0,1.68,0,0.81,0
Finnish:Finnish_West,3.59,6.30,0,0,24.06,64.16,0.22,0,0,0,1.67,0
Foca,6.56,0.19,1.76,0.18,25.37,18.93,0.21,0.02,10.90,0.32,35.62,0
French:,7.91,0.00,0.20,0.00,44.44,36.54,0.00,0.00,2.50,0.00,8.41,0.00
French:2,8.08,0.00,0.60,0.00,43.81,36.83,0.10,0.00,2.69,0.00,7.88,0.00
French_Basque,9.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,73.10,17.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00
Georgian,19.49,0.61,0.26,0.22,6.09,9.77,0.55,0.05,7.53,0.24,55.17,0
Georgian:Adjara,19.54,0.59,0,0,7.8,4.1,0.54,0.05,8.46,0.31,58.62,0
Georgian:Gurian,18.73,0.31,0.02,0.34,4.51,10.73,0.17,0.12,6.12,0,58.94,0
Georgian:Imereti,19.33,0.33,0,0.11,5.3,7.93,0.47,0,6.83,0.1,59.61,0
Georgian:Mingrelian,18.78,0.69,0.15,0.13,4.16,9.36,0.24,0.05,5.1,0.36,60.98,0
Georgian:Svan,20.22,1.36,0,0.33,2.71,11.49,0.15,0,4.27,0.67,58.82,0
Georgian:Turkey,19.82,0.44,0,0.02,6.6,5.2,0.35,0.03,8.32,0.39,58.77,0
German,7.00,0.40,0.44,0.15,32.35,48.46,0.33,0.13,1.53,0,9.04,0.16
Greek_Thrace,5.98,0.37,1.30,0.04,27.71,24.67,0.29,0,9.26,0.14,30.21,0.01
Hungarian:HUN_Szekely,5.69,2.23,0.86,0.54,27.11,38.92,0.47,0.07,3.83,1.74,18.51,0.02
Hungarian:Hungarians,4.10,0.70,0.00,0.00,27.00,48.40,0.30,0.00,3.00,0.30,16.20,0.00
Icelandic,9.57,0.48,0.16,0.06,36.34,47.89,0.29,0,0.15,0.05,5.01,0
Iranian,28.80,2.10,0.00,0.60,5.60,6.00,3.60,0.10,12.40,0.50,40.30,0.00
Iranian:Bandari,35.42,0.33,0.37,0.70,2.01,6.42,11.00,1.81,11.25,0.00,25.24,5.46
Iranian:Fars,27.45,0.89,1.31,0.74,5.59,6.25,6.10,1.25,14.09,1.23,34.77,0.33
Iranian:Iranian,28.80,2.10,0.00,0.60,5.60,6.00,3.60,0.10,12.40,0.50,40.30,0.00
Iranian:Iranians,30.90,1.00,0.90,0.30,5.90,4.20,4.20,0.90,14.20,0.30,36.70,0.50
Iranian:Khorasan,26.72,2.83,0.00,0.52,5.58,9.43,7.49,0.77,9.27,4.37,32.11,0.11
Iranian:Mazandaran,31.99,0.58,0.22,0.38,2.85,6.87,5.90,0.47,11.19,0.00,39.51,0.14
Iranian_Jews,18.80,0.40,1.80,0.40,6.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,22.50,0.00,49.30,0.00
Iraq_Jews,16.80,0.00,1.60,0.10,8.90,0.00,0.10,0.00,24.70,0.00,47.80,0.00
Iraqi_Baghdad,18.64,0.77,2.42,0.31,8.82,3.91,3.22,2.3,20.37,0.79,37.64,0.8
Irish,10.69,0.18,0.04,0.09,39.18,44.51,0.09,0.02,0.10,0.05,4.97,0.02
Izmir,7.35,0.18,2.22,0.08,24.16,15.48,0.15,0.10,12.00,0.04,38.21,0
Jordanians,9.60,0.00,5.50,0.00,10.80,0.90,0.20,4.90,27.90,0.10,38.00,2.10
Kos,8.51,0.10,2.81,0.29,23.06,10.34,0.16,0.07,14.40,0.22,39.98,0.06
Kurd:KAZ,27.48,0.86,0.39,0.68,5.91,6.34,1.45,0.12,13.92,0.16,42.69,0
Kurd:Kurmanji,24.19,1.39,1.15,0.18,8.64,7.09,2.59,0.26,13.97,0.62,39.81,0.1
Kurd:Sorani,24.26,0.4,1.22,0.48,7.29,6.28,3.79,0.94,16,0.5,38.62,0.24
Kurdish_Jew,17.67,0.16,2.3,0.22,10.34,1.04,0.96,0.38,21.72,0.07,45.13,0
Kuwait:1,7.11,0.69,4.10,0.57,5.49,1.31,1.64,5.48,43.65,0.25,27.62,2.09
Kuwait:2,2.37,0.42,3.30,0.31,5.36,0.45,0.67,3.65,56.80,0.26,26.23,0.19
Latvian,3.05,1.41,0.23,0,18.16,68.37,1.26,0,0.80,0,6.72,0
Lebanese,10.80,0.20,4.70,0.60,11.80,3.70,0.00,2.40,23.50,0.00,41.30,1.00
Lithuanian:Lithuanian,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.90,73.70,0.70,0.00,1.60,0.00,10.10,0.00
Lithuanian:Lithuanian,2.51,1.35,0,0,18.17,66.24,0.77,0,1.35,0,9.60,0
Lithuanian:Lithuanians,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,13.71,77.18,0.10,0.00,1.00,0.00,8.01,0.00
Macedonia,6.27,0.51,0.85,0.18,25.96,30.54,0.18,0,7.61,0.33,27.56,0
Macedonian,5.45,0.29,0.55,0.20,27.45,34.19,0.36,0.03,6.29,0.15,25.03,0.02
Maghrebi,0.48,0.14,28.52,0.11,23.69,3.16,0.39,7.03,15.99,0.19,13.06,7.23
Montenegrin,4.84,0.61,0.57,0.09,27.95,35.96,0.21,0.02,5.98,0.15,23.62,0.01
Mordovian,4.12,5.99,0,1.37,12.04,60.81,1.78,0,1.66,0.65,11.58,0
Moroccan:Moroccan,0.00,0.00,44.44,0.00,23.82,1.00,0.30,5.71,13.41,0.00,6.71,4.60
Moroccan:Moroccans,0.00,0.00,44.66,0.00,19.48,0.00,0.10,6.49,15.28,0.00,5.69,8.29
Morocco_Jews,5.41,0.00,9.51,0.00,27.33,4.30,0.50,1.10,17.02,0.00,34.03,0.80
Mozabite,0.00,0.00,98.50,0.00,1.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.50
N_Italy:Aosta_Valley,5.817,0.055,1.62,0.1424,40.6528,29.9942,0.2457,0.052857,4.298,0.03,16.98,0.111
N_Italy:Emilia,6.13,0,1.15,0.1801,37.614,22.757,0.14,0.107,7.396,0.25,24.22,0.055
N_Italy:FriuliVG,5.44,0.278,1.174,0.014,34.924,29.32,0.076,0,7.032,0,21.72,0.022
N_Italy:HGDP01147,3.37,0,0.67,0,41.17,27.3,0,0,4.17,0.07,23.25,0
N_Italy:HGDP01151,5.45,1.55,0,0,37.13,28.15,0,0,1.28,0,26.44,0
N_Italy:HGDP01152,3.41,0,1.18,0,41.02,24.23,0.14,0,7.19,0,22.82,0
N_Italy:HGDP01153,5.85,0,0.67,0,45.37,20.75,0,0,7.09,0,20.27,0
N_Italy:HGDP01154,5.34,0.01,2.36,0.16,38.83,27.63,0,0,6.57,0.26,18.83,0
N_Italy:HGDP01155,4.43,0,1.13,0.93,43.74,20.72,0,0,5.12,0,23.93,0
N_Italy:HGDP01156,6.07,0.04,0.66,0.29,46.21,19.12,0,0,5.77,0,21.84,0
N_Italy:HGDP01157,3.67,0,0.67,0.26,42.48,24.87,0,0,5.41,0,22.65,0
N_Italy:HGDP01171,6.11,0,0.72,0,44.48,21.21,0.88,0,5.95,0,20.65,0
N_Italy:HGDP01172,5.42,0,2.99,0,41.74,22.09,0,0,5.41,0,22.35,0
N_Italy:HGDP01173,4.4,0,1.23,0.45,42.09,24.6,0,0,6.61,0,20.62,0
N_Italy:HGDP01174,5.57,0,0.8,0,43.43,21.14,0,0,7.33,0,21.74,0
N_Italy:HGDP01177,1.68,0,0,0,43.52,23,0,0,5.53,0,26.27,0
N_Italy:Liguria,5.1,0.05,2.014,0.0922,37.89,23.225,0.2477,0.053,7.89,0.048,23.39,0
N_Italy:Lombardy,4.749,0.123,1.119,0.039,39.628,25.077,0.166,0.013,6.41,0.026,22.618,0.0266
N_Italy:N_Italian,5.69,0.00,0.90,0.00,41.16,23.68,0.20,0.00,5.59,0.00,22.78,0.00
N_Italy:North_Italian,4.50,0.00,0.70,0.00,44.04,22.02,0.00,0.00,5.81,0.00,22.92,0.00
N_Italy:O_Italian,6.21,0.00,1.10,0.00,33.53,21.82,0.00,0.20,7.81,0.00,28.53,0.80
N_Italy:Piedmont,5.92,0.132,1.729,0.085,37.82,26.0195,0.035,0.035,6.7275,0.02395,21.37,0.1
N_Italy:Romagna,6.08,0,1.87,0.13,34.66,20.98,0.1,0,8.99,0,27.19,0
N_Italy:Trentino,4.792,0.216,0.726,0.044,38.714,29.792,0,0,5.468,0.02,20.222,0
N_Italy:Veneto,5.443,0.0427,1.433,0.17818,36.93,27.16,0.062,0,5.728,0.15,22.83,0.03
Norwegian,8.20,1.00,0.00,0.00,36.00,54.70,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.00,0.10,0.00
Pais_Vasco,9.10,0.00,0.00,0.00,67.30,22.40,0.00,0.00,1.20,0.00,0.00,0.00
Palestinian,10.56,0.37,5.76,0.15,13.25,1.89,0.65,4.58,24.15,0.45,36.51,1.63
Peloponnese,6.05,0.17,1.59,0.11,26.09,22.67,1.02,0.06,10.20,0.23,31.76,0
Poland:GreaterPoland,4.93,0.39,0,0.20,25.50,54.26,0.29,0,2.17,0,12.27,0
Poland:Mazovia,3.7,0.81,0.06,0.04,22.69,58,0.8,0,1.08,0.29,12.53,0
Poland:Warmia-Masuria,4.84,0.94,0.07,0.14,26.41,57.01,0.32,0,1.87,0,8.42,0
Pontus,14.93,0.01,0.41,0.06,12.38,4.19,0.13,0.02,12.78,0.1,54.94,0
Portuguese,6.01,0.00,7.71,0.00,47.55,22.32,0.90,0.10,5.01,0.00,9.71,0.70
Romanian,5.2,0.95,0.63,0.24,26.92,34.25,0.39,0,6.23,0.49,24.68,0
Russian:Kostroma,4.1233333333,6.725,0.2983333333,0.5233333333,18.6116666667,58.64,0.355,0.0433333333,1.2933333333,0.73,8.64,0.0166666667
Russian:Kursk,4.4475,1.8,0.18,0.22,20.29,57.495,1.065,0.0075,1.1475,0.6425,12.7075,0
Russian:North_Dvina,3.12,7.63,0.12,0.56,17.50,60.94,0.73,0,0.58,1.10,7.70,0
Russian:Oryol,4.9257142857,2.31,0.2128571429,0.1485714286,20.9685714286,57.11,0.6085714286,0,0.9242857143,0.1585714286,12.6285714286,0
Russian:Pinega,3.85,10.14,0,0.34,16.97,61.30,0.72,0,0.66,1.17,4.84,0
Russian:Pskov,2.8371428571,2.0057142857,0.2414285714,0.3528571429,20.4271428571,62.6414285714,0.7871428571,0.0414285714,1.3828571429,0.0142857143,8.9757142857,0.2914285714
Russian:Ryazan,4.84,4.0723076923,0.3376923077,0.2323076923,20.1553846154,56.1953846154,0.8115384615,0.1961538462,0.7992307692,0.3838461538,11.9053846154,0.0661538462
Russian:Smolensk,3.7957142857,1.3257142857,0.1385714286,0.1728571429,21.8271428571,58.85,0.6385714286,0.0485714286,1.38,0.3014285714,11.5257142857,0
Russian:Southwest_Rus,4.03,3.23,0.10,0.38,20.48,58.97,0.64,0.05,1.17,0.46,10.47,0
Russian:Tver,4.15,2.92,0.045,0.445,19.9625,59.795,0.7975,0,0.8975,0.6275,10.3575,0
Russian:Voronoezh,3.4125,1.93,0.3225,0.2675,20.72,57.73,0.4925,0.09,1.6275,0,13.4075,0
S_Italy:Abruzzo,7.586,0.0283,3.225,0.0383,29.12,16.1,0,0.0783,10.91,0.316,32.598,0
S_Italy:Apulia,7.382,0.32,2.812,0.336,26.188,17.186,0.274,0.266,11.314,0.412,33.356,0.154
S_Italy:Calabria,7.006,0.1308,4.1825,0.0759,27.005,11.44083,0.2616,0.5983,13.52416,0.22,35.4525,0.0975
S_Italy:Campania,7.065,0.086,2.818,0.085,28.905,13.727,0.111,0.334,12.32,0.02,34.342,0.111
Samaritians,3.70,0.10,4.50,0.10,10.59,0.00,0.00,0.20,32.07,0.00,48.75,0.00
Sardinian,0,0,4.61,0,56.43,7.79,0,0,8.75,0.04,22.34,0
Sardinian:HGDP00665,0,0,1.7,0,67.49,0,0.41,0,6.47,0.38,23.55,0
Sardinian:HGDP00666,0,0,1.92,0,69.63,0,0,0,4.06,0,24.39,0
Sardinian:HGDP00667,0.27,0,3.17,0.06,66.6,4.42,0,0,5.89,0,19.59,0
Sardinian:HGDP00668,0,0.43,2.6,0,70.27,0,0,0,6.61,0,20.08,0
Sardinian:HGDP00669,0,0,1.63,0.1,69.76,2.42,0.53,0,6.98,0,18.59,0
Sardinian:HGDP00670,0,0.07,2.78,0,71.33,0,0,0,6.09,0,19.74,0
Sardinian:HGDP00671,0,0,0.46,0,72.96,1.27,0.01,0.16,5.46,0,19.67,0
Sardinian:HGDP00672,0,0,2.38,0,68.78,0,0.4,0,5.6,0.35,22.48,0
Sardinian:HGDP00673,0,0.67,4.21,0,66.59,1.45,0,0,8.8,0,18.28,0
Sardinian:HGDP00674,0,0.34,2.58,0,75.2,0,0,0,3.23,0,18.65,0
Sardinian:HGDP01062,0,0,4.28,0.67,67.81,0,0,0,5.28,0,21.96,0
Sardinian:HGDP01063,0,0,2.92,0,68.99,0.61,0.71,0,4.86,0,21.91,0
Sardinian:HGDP01064,0,0,1.43,0,75.32,0,0,0,6.89,0,16.37,0
Sardinian:HGDP01065,0,0,4.65,0,73.34,0,0.63,0,4.57,0,16.8,0
Sardinian:HGDP01066,0,0,5.38,0,60.18,5.06,0,0,8.01,0,21.37,0
Sardinian:HGDP01067,0,0,0.9,0,69.59,0,0.67,0,5.2,0.03,23.61,0
Sardinian:HGDP01068,0,0,1.98,0,68.12,0,0,0,7.02,0,22.88,0
Sardinian:HGDP01069,0,0.05,1.03,0,75.62,0,0.12,0,3.92,0.23,19.04,0
Sardinian:HGDP01070,0,0,2.7,0,71.07,0,0.9,0,7.03,0,18.3,0
Sardinian:HGDP01071,0,0.18,6.22,0,65.96,0.79,1.16,0,6.47,0,19.21,0
Sardinian:HGDP01072,0,0,1.41,0,67.93,0,0.25,0,6.03,0,24.37,0
Sardinian:HGDP01073,0,0,5.55,0,59.07,5.93,0,0,6.46,0,22.92,0.07
Sardinian:HGDP01074,0,0.35,2.19,0,68.39,0,0,0,6.31,0,22.76,0
Sardinian:HGDP01075,0,0,1.98,0,60.06,6.11,0,0,11.19,0,20.67,0
Sardinian:HGDP01076,0,0,3.75,0,69.38,0,0.39,0,5.13,0,21.35,0
Sardinian:HGDP01077,0,0,2.98,0,67.07,1.72,0.55,0,4.43,0,23.25,0
Sardinian:HGDP01078,0.33,0,3.43,0,58.64,7.58,0,0,8.23,0,21.79,0
Sardinian:HGDP01079,0,0.12,1.58,0.69,71.69,0,0,0,4.72,0,21.19,0
Saudi,6.64,0.18,3.92,0.24,5.74,0.43,1.26,3.65,50.01,0.13,27.52,0.26
Sephardic_Jews,5.69,0.20,6.19,0.00,26.47,6.09,0.40,0.70,16.18,0.00,38.06,0.00
Serb,4.73,0.79,0.53,0.24,27.31,39.08,0.38,0.04,5.13,0.20,21.57,0.01
Sicily:S_Italian_Sicilian,5.50,0.10,2.50,0.00,29.90,11.80,0.50,0.70,12.50,0.00,36.50,0.00
Sicily:Sicilian,4.50,0.00,4.10,0.00,30.03,11.91,0.10,0.70,11.91,0.00,36.54,0.20
Sicily:Sicily,7.313,0.482,4.594,0.101,27.216,13.451,0.249,0.653,12.095,0.047,33.163,0.635
Slovak,5.18,0.73,0.28,0.26,26.53,50.32,0.60,0.03,2.66,0.21,13.18,0
Slovenian,4.70,0.44,0.22,0.26,28.92,45.97,0.22,0.06,3.18,0.10,15.90,0
Sorb_Lusatia,5.53,0.51,0.49,0.15,26.83,53.94,0.23,0,1.24,0.01,11.08,0
Spanish:Andalusia,5.70,0.22,4.38,0.16,47.02,24.67,0.40,0.17,4.99,0.10,11.79,0.39
Spanish:Aragon,5.86,0.08,3.39,0,48.45,25.57,0.34,0.17,3.80,0.08,12.21,0.15
Spanish:Asturias,6.23,0.04,5.04,0.39,48.59,23.26,0.34,0.66,4.45,0.00,10.52,0.50
Spanish:Basque,6.47,0.14,1.35,0.21,59.28,25.18,0.20,0.04,1.80,0.16,5.12,0.04
Spanish:Cantabria,5.07,0.39,3.00,0.04,48.31,27.20,0,0.53,3.31,0.20,11.75,0.22
Spanish:Castilla-Leon,5.43,0,4.31,0.20,45.13,25.39,0.22,0.24,5.29,0.13,13.30,0.35
Spanish:Catalonia,5.43,0.09,2.60,0.10,46.39,27.16,0.46,0.26,4.23,0.09,12.99,0.18
Spanish:Galicia,5.16,0.29,5.08,0.51,45.34,26.31,0.73,0.54,4.38,0,11.30,0.39
Spanish:La_Rioja,5.26,0.10,2.62,0,51.23,26.02,0.46,0.11,3.42,0.10,10.5,0.18
Spanish:Valencia,5.43,0.14,3.66,0.16,46.01,25.63,0.24,0.19,4.93,0.18,13.21,0.23
Swedish,7.80,0.74,0.05,0.09,34.23,51.06,0.25,0,0.53,0.04,5.19,0
Swedish,7.80,0.74,0.05,0.09,34.23,51.06,0.25,0,0.53,0.04,5.19,0
Swiss_Italian,3.9175,0.0825,1.1025,0,39.8525,28.55,0.185,0.0625,5.7975,0,20.45,0
Syrian:A,11.93,0.40,4.11,0.3,14.76,3.51,0.81,2.5,20.41,0.25,40.28,0.84
Syrian:B,15.64,0.29,3.76,0.26,13.48,4.71,1.31,2.37,17.74,1.14,38.08,1.22
Syrian:C,11.42,0.22,6.06,0.17,14,2.5,0.86,4.31,22.94,0.31,36.23,0.98
Thessaloniki:Thessaloniki,5.04,0.36,1.51,0.19,26.71,25.24,0.48,0.05,8.95,0.21,31.24,0.03
Thessaloniki:Thessaly,5.71,0.39,1.56,0.05,27.83,25.09,0.47,0,8.96,0.13,29.67,0.01
Tuscan:HGDP01161,2.01,0,0,0,39.04,18.95,0.52,0,8.95,0,30.54,0
Tuscan:HGDP01162,6.23,0,0,0,37.95,18.65,1.01,0.58,6.77,0,28.82,0
Tuscan:HGDP01163,7.23,0,1.78,0,36.8,19.55,0.48,0,6.86,0,27.29,0
Tuscan:HGDP01164,5.9,0,1.18,0,35.8,20.99,0,0.21,8.73,0,27.2,0
Tuscan:HGDP01166,3.69,0,0,0,37.8,19.51,0,0,6.56,0.76,31.69,0
Tuscan:HGDP01167,6.76,0,2.8,0,36.61,18.41,0.64,0,7.37,1.13,26.28,0
Tuscan:HGDP01168,3.02,0,0,0,39.05,18.74,0,0,7.24,0.84,30.87,0.25
Tuscan:HGDP01169,4.79,0.11,0,0,38.06,16.65,0,0,9.1,0.47,30.82,0
Tuscan:TSI30,5.01,0.00,0.80,0.00,38.78,19.34,0.10,0.00,7.31,0.00,28.66,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscan,4.80,0.00,0.00,0.00,37.86,18.68,0.50,0.00,7.19,0.50,30.47,0.00
Tuscan:Tuscany,6.12,0.049,1.21,0.139,36.889,21.811,0.157,0.055,8.206,0,25.364,0
Ukrainian,4.17,1.36,0.27,0.16,22.91,55.31,0.31,0.09,2.33,0.27,12.77,0.06
Yemen_Jews,0.20,0.00,3.10,0.00,4.20,0.00,0.00,4.70,53.85,0.00,33.93,0.00
Yemenese,5.89,0.70,3.30,0.50,3.70,1.10,2.40,9.39,36.56,0.00,27.67,8.79
```

----------


## Dorquest

Distance to:
Dorquest

4.86114184
I4251

5.05920942
I7210

5.24361517
I7276

5.25770863
I4891

5.28309568
I2573

5.42320016
I7249

5.45144935
I3529

5.53765293
I5525

5.61733923
I3874

5.75985243
I4888

5.76522333
I7196

5.78959411
I1767

5.80691829
I5833

6.04610618
I2464

6.22266020
I5666

6.30365767
I5657

6.62949470
I7269

6.70864368
I6590

6.71943450
I7251

6.72487175
I7628

6.76898072
I5044

6.79340857
I4178

6.81709616
E09569

6.92991342
I5379

6.94879126
I6588




Distance to:
I4251

5.14154646
German

6.22915725
Dutch_Central

6.38309486
Dutch

6.60268127
Dutch_South

7.32637018
Slovenian

8.52694553
English_South

8.57568656
Dutch_North

8.70197679
English_mixed

8.70323503
Bavarian_German

8.72228754
English_North

9.02410106
Slovak

9.03579548
Swedish

9.06621200
Icelandic

9.07470110
Hungarians

9.76207970
Mixed_NW_Euro

9.85881839
Scottish

10.76811497
Sorb_Lusatia

10.91932690
Irish

11.04838902
Croat

12.44979920
HUN_Szekely

12.68794310
Bosnian

13.40171258
MD_North

13.76835139
Polish_mixed

13.83764431
PL_Warmia-Masuria

14.48293133
Ukrainian




Distance to:
I7210

2.63609560
Dutch

2.95967904
Dutch_Central

3.03817379
English_South

3.36459507
English_mixed

3.49648395
English_North

3.60006944
Mixed_NW_Euro

3.89453463
Scottish

4.12508182
Dutch_South

4.45848629
Dutch_North

5.07765694
Irish

5.53562101
Icelandic

6.98547064
German

8.58014569
Swedish

8.93731503
Bavarian_German

10.91305640
French2

11.51480352
French

12.32453650
Slovenian

13.76003270
Slovak

14.51428607
Hungarians

14.84080187
Sorb_Lusatia

15.54506353
Croat

15.71343374
HUN_Szekely

16.97446906
Bosnian

17.34873194
PL_Warmia-Masuria

17.76994091
MD_North




Farthest one: 6.948
Distance to:
I6588

5.82201855
French2

6.03720134
French

6.09842603
Dutch_South

6.75968934
English_South

6.88964440
English_mixed

7.65921014
Bavarian_German

7.75739003
English_North

8.32001803
Dutch

8.59797651
Dutch_Central

8.81573026
Scottish

8.83315346
Mixed_NW_Euro

9.63320819
Irish

10.95733544
Dutch_North

11.82197107
Icelandic

12.49577275
Italy_Aosta_Valley

12.54147121
German

14.43659240
Swedish

14.54367216
Spanish_Catalonia

14.70154414
Spanish_Baleares

14.90336539
Slovenian

14.99377004
Italy_Trentino

15.15761195
Spanish_Cantabria

15.37803303
Spanish_Galicia

15.97844055
Swiss_Italian

16.14429001
Spanish_Valencia

----------


## Jovialis

I'm not very match-y with them:

Distance: 546.5340% / 5.46534002
Target: Jovialis | ADC: 0.25x RC


41.2
I4930


26.4
I3596


18.0
I3592


14.4
I5530



Distance to:
Jovialis

11.26240649
I5015

16.82634244
I7041

16.92242004
I7043

17.91945312
I3596

18.69015249
I5017

18.72495928
I3593

18.84889917
I1979

19.91575005
I7040

20.39214800
I2364

20.84423182
E09538

22.03968012
I7044

22.25777842
I5524

22.36316614
I5759

22.86868820
I4885

24.36565616
I6534

24.41570806
I7045

24.50126119
I3597

24.94363646
I5022

25.07550199
I3590

25.24509655
I4930

25.90141502
I3594

26.02775058
I5660

26.10472371
I3592

27.13190742
I5520

27.39734294
I4890

----------


## Jovialis

> I'm not very match-y with them:
> 
> Distance: 546.5340% / 5.46534002
> Target: Jovialis | ADC: 0.25x RC
> 
> 
> 41.2
> I4930
> 
> ...


*I5015*
Beaker Central Europe
BK_Hungary_HUN
2466–2210 calBCE (3874±33 BP, DeA-2877)
Budapest-Békásmegyer

----------


## Carlos

Distance to:
I6581

3.67028609
I8209_NE_Iberia_Greek_Empuries1

3.67028609
VasconicTribe_I8209

3.68911914
I2478_Bronze_Age_Beaker_Northern_Italy

4.00703132
R435_Iron_Age_Palestrina_Colombella

4.81888991
VisigothIberianGirona_I12034

4.95762040
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_43

5.07700699
R1289_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

5.70555869
RISE254_Szazhalombatta-Foldvar_Hungary_3631_years

5.93802156
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_119

6.11454005
SX20_Switzerland_LN

6.48040122
CrusaderKnightFrenchLebanonCrusaderSI40

6.55054196
Roman-SoldierFN_2

6.64589347
R116_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

6.75982988
I7675_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

6.78007375
MX283_Switzerland_LN

6.79787467
VasconesTribeVasconia_I3758

6.90097095
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10852

7.00808818
R63_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.05820090
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72

7.15511006
BasqueCarolingian_I3777

7.21959833
I7676_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

7.25231687
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

7.27414600
MX277_Switzerland_LN

7.45465626
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10892

7.48964619
France_BA_NIED



Distance to:
I6581

4.44467097
Spanish_Catalonia

4.61782416
Spanish_Cantabria

5.66941796
Spanish_Aragon

6.06915151
Spanish_Valencia

6.16828988
Spanish_Galicia

6.23048152
Spanish_Baleares

6.81653871
Spanish_Andalusia

6.81963342
Spanish_Castilla-Leon

6.91779589
Spanish_La_Rioja

8.30919370
Spanish_Asturias

8.42662035
Italy_Aosta_Valley

9.18097489
French

9.77177057
Portuguese

9.78273990
French2

11.96975825
Swiss_Italian

12.22840300
Italy_Trentino

12.80372602
Spanish_Canarias

14.16648475
Italy_Piedmont

14.27765056
Italy_Lombardy

15.08445558
Bavarian_German

15.23188719
Italy_Veneto

15.39076346
Spanish_Basque

16.11720683
Italy_FriuliVG

16.29131364
Dutch_South

16.76759637
Italy_Liguria



With the largest segment in MTA's Deep Dive

Distance to:
I7043

4.80295257
Italy_Veneto

5.19199730
Italy_FriuliVG

6.57911240
Italy_Trentino

6.64106476
Italy_Piedmont

6.71074605
Swiss_Italian

6.85849237
Italy_Lombardy

7.57853879
Italy_Liguria

7.86061066
Albanian_North

8.06702492
Italy_Emilia

8.70060343
Albanian_Kosovo

8.87300907
Italy_Tuscany

9.99630432
Italy_Romagna

10.34739816
Italy_Aosta_Valley

10.48985224
Macedonian

10.77094703
Romanian

10.98809356
Montenegrin

11.08896749
Bulgarian_West

11.16182781
Greek_Thessaly

11.22742624
MD_South

11.25771735
Greek_Macedonia

11.39787261
Bulgarian_Central

11.81902280
Greek_Thrace

11.85802260
MD_Gagauz

11.91709696
Bulgarian_East

12.46363510
Greek_Thessaloniki



Distance to:
I7043

3.77813446
R1_Iron_Age_Protovillanovan_Martinsicuro

3.89672940
R33_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto

3.96570296
I4332_Balkans_BronzeAge

4.87365366
Collegno49

4.88871149
I4331_Balkans_BronzeAge

5.10027450
Szolad28

5.13553308
France_IA_ERS88

6.61007564
R55_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.10693323
Szolad43

7.12534911
I3313_Balkans_BronzeAge

7.24671650
R61_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.54068299
Collegno23

7.73359554
I2165_Balkans_BronzeAge

8.34661608
Bavaria_BB_II5524

8.45108869
I3499_NWBalkans_PannonianPlain_Vucedol_EN

8.45159748
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

8.54682397
Collegno36

8.65150854
Szolad31

8.92043160
R105_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

9.28342609
R474_Iron_Age_Civitavecchia

9.28394313
Szolad1

9.38745972
RISE595_Velika_Gruda_Montenegro

9.87167159
Szolad36

9.87345431
Collegno47

9.94395294
R110_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi



As it is not in the source: UNTA58_68Sk1 I take the next closest
12. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.46 - I3590


Distance to:
I3590

2.75118156
R1224_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

3.64329521
I11443_Sicily_EBA_Buffa_Cave_II

3.83598749
R1221_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

4.05935956
France_IA_NOR2B6

4.11224999
Collegno102

4.14200435
R1220_Medieval_Era_Cancelleria

4.42503107
Szolad45

4.54577826
GironaSantJuliadeRamis_I10851

4.79618598
R108_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

4.89403719
Collegno47

5.36281642
Collegno94

5.50563348
Collegno57

5.67593164
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeFrench_AITI_120

6.37326447
NorthAlpineBronzeAgeSpanishGalicia_AITI_72

6.40404560
I12033_NE_Iberia_c.6CE_PL

6.70915792
MX254_Switzerland_LN

6.75732195
France_IA_NOR3-15

6.92648540
Szolad18

6.94689859
I3866_NE_Iberia_c.6-8CE_ES

7.14773391
R109_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

7.24238220
RISE559_Augsburg_Germany

7.39514706
Collegno63

7.52273886
I10897_NE_Iberia_c.8-12CE

7.65371805
Szolad6

7.72911379
VisigothFrankishGirona_I12032



Distance to:
I3590

4.97621167
Italy_Aosta_Valley

6.95511179
Italy_Trentino

7.43246258
Bavarian_German

8.32237121
Swiss_Italian

8.53929739
Spanish_Baleares

9.05829211
Italy_FriuliVG

9.84260332
Italy_Piedmont

10.14265672
Italy_Veneto

10.30629904
French

10.38178694
French2

10.68218143
Spanish_Catalonia

10.87324239
Dutch_South

11.20413317
Portuguese

11.27935725
Spanish_Castilla-Leon

11.48993037
Spanish_Valencia

11.52740186
Italy_Lombardy

11.62419460
Spanish_Galicia

12.62022979
Spanish_Cantabria

12.69096135
Spanish_Canarias

13.19618505
Spanish_Andalusia

13.35616711
Spanish_Aragon

13.50354768
English_South

13.52196251
Italy_Liguria

13.60214321
HUN_Szekely

14.01477545
Italy_Emilia

----------


## Dorquest

Lucky to have both my parents still with me.

Distance to:
Mother

2.76115918
I5833

3.17414555
I3875

3.22270073
I2573

3.52414529
I2458

3.54275317
I1767

3.60076381
I7576

3.61759589
I7290

3.84294158
I7211

4.03474906
I6590

4.03681805
I3082

4.16827302
I5525

4.17692471
I2860

4.32841772
I4891

4.41665031
I5379

4.45363896
I7196

4.46900436
I7282

4.64797806
I7210

4.75325152
I7568

4.76155437
I5834

4.76415785
I7213

4.91830255
I7269

5.01077838
I7287

5.15229075
I2861

5.33684364
I7212

5.46080580
I7278





Distance to:
I5833

2.93611989
English_mixed

3.03585243
English_South

3.57850527
English_North

4.40001136
Scottish

4.60126070
Mixed_NW_Euro

4.82754596
Dutch_South

4.86044237
Dutch

5.12818681
Irish

5.14066144
Dutch_Central

6.72716880
Dutch_North

7.53471300
French2

7.54532968
Icelandic

8.06625068
French

9.45339622
Bavarian_German

10.07929065
German

10.81237254
Swedish

14.96563731
Slovenian

16.34691955
Italy_Aosta_Valley

16.98477554
Slovak

17.35026225
Hungarians

17.79290027
HUN_Szekely

18.00881173
Croat

18.07724813
Sorb_Lusatia

18.20683937
Spanish_Catalonia

18.44994309
Spanish_Baleares




Distance to:
Father

2.91092769
I5657

3.77209491
I4251

3.87778287
I2464

4.21973933
I4178

5.30090558
I7638

5.32902430
I7276

5.34865404
I7249

5.43183210
I5523

5.51720038
I7203

5.55405257
I1390

5.79286630
I2455

6.57771997
I7251

6.77450367
I7281

6.97243143
I7210

6.97861734
I4895

7.23676723
I2639

7.25799559
I7570

7.26870690
I5044

7.30675715
I3589

7.56856657
I5043

7.57423263
I5525

7.63686454
I3528

7.67449673
I7628

7.67955077
I6537

7.90323352
I4070





Distance to:
I5657

2.67059918
German

5.42566125
Dutch_Central

5.69231939
Dutch

5.97236971
Swedish

6.15459178
Dutch_North

6.26860431
Icelandic

7.80109608
English_North

7.91895195
Dutch_South

8.10825505
English_South

8.19701165
Mixed_NW_Euro

8.20518129
English_mixed

8.39982738
Scottish

8.62009281
Slovak

9.05705802
Slovenian

9.07201742
Sorb_Lusatia

9.26642865
Irish

10.18543077
Hungarians

11.21936273
Bavarian_German

11.84385917
PL_Warmia-Masuria

12.47540380
Polish_mixed

13.07877288
Croat

13.54417587
Ukrainian

14.59759912
Bosnian

14.91517683
HUN_Szekely

15.24503198
PL_Mazovia

----------


## Salento

... from post #1
(credit to Jovialis)

----------


## Salento

@Carlos 

generally I don’t mix much Deep Dives and Calculators,

some of the OLD samples hold the basic makeup of certain groups or populations.

... for example:
my Oetzi deep dive is strong :) but he’s not in my matching samples,

... meaning that my DNA has retained some of the basic ancestry that Oetzi belonged to, but I became mixed with other Ancestries as time went by, so much so that though we share some DNA segments, I’m much more diverse than Oetzi.

... I also have better teeth than Oetzi, lol

----------


## Carlos

> @Carlos 
> 
> generally I don’t mix much Deep Dives and Calculators,
> 
> some of the OLD samples hold the basic makeup of certain groups or populations.
> 
> ... for example:
> my Oetzi deep dive is strong :) but he’s not in my matching samples,
> 
> ...



Everything is possible. However, there would be no calculator to imitate this unique mould and unrepeatable

----------


## Angela

> @Carlos 
> 
> generally I don’t mix much Deep Dives and Calculators,
> 
> some of the OLD samples hold the basic makeup of certain groups or populations.
> 
> ... for example:
> my Oetzi deep dive is strong :) but he’s not in my matching samples,
> 
> ...


I completely agree. It's inherently unreliable.

----------

